# Land HO's Old Yankee Workshop...



## tjd241

Greetings from out East!...


----------



## tjd241

*Recent goings on....*

This build was one we thought of quite some time ago.


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> Greetings from out East!... All these new fangled auto shops on the board have us a little envious. Well, truth be told we have all we can handle out here, but we just go about it with a bit less elbow room. Mr. HO's Gas Go and Tow is a "one-at-a-timer" kind of shop. We call it the Skunk Works... Stinks we don't have more room!!! Single bay, small crew, and the door ain't usually open. Nuthin personal, but if ya saw what we had going on in there... well... we just won't go there. But ring the bell (once will do we ain't deaf) and we'll come on out and treat ya to a cold-boy.


 
ND,
Mr. Ho's, what no Chinese food? Great looking old time garage. Like the looks of that pink project sitting in front of the bay door. Your dune buggy conversion is looking good. Keep it going! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

*Call it done....*

Bomb can paint, exhaust from a diecast semi-truck, windshield cut from Walmart clip on sunglasses, and decals from Bob...sent them to me...Zilla. Funny about this build... didn't start until Wooly Willy Hall sent me some buggys to fall back on. Guess I needed a security blankie before I hacked up a genny Aurora. Well... all in all I believe it's a winner. nd

BTW: Bill ?.... *This Bug's For You !* :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Here's a Nuther ....*

Best laid plans


----------



## tjd241

*Nuther's done....*

... stick a fork in it... it's done. nd


----------



## tjd241

*Holiday Today!!!!....*

.....


----------



## coach61

tjd241 said:


> Bomb can paint, exhaust from a diecast semi-truck, windshield cut from Walmart clip on sunglasses, and decals from Bob...sent them to me...Zilla. Funny about this build... didn't start until Wooly Willy Hall sent me some buggys to fall back on. Guess I needed a security blankie before I hacked up a genny Aurora. Well... all in all I believe it's a winner. nd
> 
> BTW: Bill ?.... *This Bug's For You !* :thumbsup:


wow! now thats a sweet rework of a old classic nice work Nuther...


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice work Dave. I love seeing "platform" pics, always gets me in the mood to start modeling the platform.

I too have bonded the hotrod roof with the sand buggy bottom and they always looked great.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Ding Ding Ding!!!*

I was afraid I might be working my guys too hard, but not after seeing these!!! That little green rascle looks ready to jump!!! I like this hardtop version. Nice, very nice overhaul on the Cheetah. Quit holding back on us!!!
Looking goood!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Great couple of new stunners, Nuther! :thumbsup:
Looking at your work gets the creative flow going for sure!

Personally, I can see ol'Bill runnin' the tyres off of that coupe! Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool stuff 

I been down in the slot cave on and off all day too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*I'm not worthy!*

OMG! No fricken way! Really? Yer a wascally wabbit Nuther! You owe me nuthin fer cripes sake! Pearls for swine my friend...those extra buggies I sent were a haggard bunch.

What a great and much belated shop debut. Yer chosen metallic fer the Sand Crab is spot on for the period when buggies like that came with the wild sparkle in the gelcoat. I always love the free wheeling builds like this where the only rule is "we dont need no steenking rules!". Dog dishes, gumbo PVT's, and a new roof!? Ya better put some extra Future on her lid ....I'll be upside down and on fire after the back chute! 

Yer new Kitty sure is pretty. She's perfectly understated. As all powerfully built butt rockets should be. I still like the Aurora version the best and as of this posting ....even more so with out the lid.

What did ya do with Fronkenschteens legs? Did "Eye Gore" feed him into the whirring armature pinion 'til he fit? 

Many thanx Nuther...ya really shouldnt have!:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Had to look at that Cheetah again -- that is one trick piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

have to say that buggy build wins gold, 10.0 across the board. Great looking field in that race ND! Love the "outdoor" pics too! Shows they aren't just garage quenns LOL.


----------



## tjd241

*First off Thanks fer looking....*

......


----------



## Bill Hall

tjd241 said:


> HT is a place that can be very inspiring. I appreciate the views and the many posted pics of everybody else's fleets!!!
> 
> What's next at Land HO??? The muther of all Nutherizations....Here's an undertaking I've been putting off too long. Got a load of JW's in stock and tires are on the way from Penn Valley. Should keep me busy for awhile!!!
> 
> nd


Looks like "surf and turf" with a side of slaw and "orange sauce"! 

Yummy!

BTW Dave, do you have one of those little brass doohickees for dressing the comm plates? If not I'd like to recommend them cuz it really looks like you could use one in a coupla days.  Happened to get mine from RTHO.

Simple, effective, and affordable. Really a nice little gadget you wont regret buying given the amount of copper staring you in the face. I love mine; especially on the days like the one you have coming right up.


----------



## win43

Nuther,
Great looking cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Especially like that Kitty with top down


----------



## bobhch

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!*

N.D.

Another and another and another...WOW! I must have fallen asleep because, I don't know how I didn't see Nuther Daves builds here...DOH!

That Dune Buggy build came out Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet & the Cheetah Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet and the rest of the pics. you guessed it Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! I am a big fan of your builds from the first week I started H T and am enjoying these pictures a whole LOT! :woohoo:

Flower Power & sparkly paint jobs all the way. K   L

Bob...Those builds are lookin' real good man...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Amazing!!*

 Yet anuther cool shop open for business!! And some sweet builds coming out of there too!!! Beautiful job landscaping the table!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:Those aren't train rails I see running behind the shop, are they?? I wish I coulda used some tight curves on my table, but the kids don't know self control and have trouble with the 9's!!! Very nice!!!! Both cars are sweet, but the cheetah is super sweet!!!


----------



## roadrner

ND, That Cheetah salvage job turned out great too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## pearl

i like your little gas station and all the details . Your scenery is really nice cars are nice. Dont know much about them, but i like the way you have the track done with the gravel along the edge and trees.. buildings looks really nice. My idea of a race track very realistic .


----------



## Bill Hall

*Uther cars by Nuther*










Once upon a time this showed up in my mailbox fer no darn reason!

This exquisitly detailed 904 is just anuther example of the kind of work coming out of Land HO. 

Not only does it look bitchin'....she runs like a Swiss watch!


----------



## tjd241

! ! ! ....


----------



## tjd241

*Ho Ho Ho....*

right at home on any track. nd


----------



## roadrner

ND,
Like the tape job on the headlights! Great detail......:thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I've been patiently waiting...*

I am so glad to see this thread back on the front page!!! :thumbsup: That "one bay shop" does put out exquisite work, and this chappy is no exception!! Looks sweet Nuther, :thumbsup::thumbsup: and no doubt runs as good as she looks!!

Utherjoe


----------



## resinmonger

tjd241 said:


> Since we're all tipping hands, I decided to post up too. Almost hate to let this one go...  ... Kinda growing on me. It's an ooooold Aurora Chappy bod formerly decked out in Xcelerator lime green trim, now sporting Tamiya light gunmetal. Was kind of an odd duck in the pond, but I always knew she could clean up and make it to the big dance someday. Although not completely true to the original 1:1 (I think all were white) I did try to pick up on some 1:1 details like the headlight covers taped down (decals) and I kept the red wing tips. It sits on a Nutherized nos tjet chassis, running my last set of aluminum screw-ons, sticky outy tires, JL wing&glass, and JL shoes seem to do the trick nicely. Comes with an extra set of rear meats. This little beastie runs out pretty nicely too, so it should be right at home on any track. nd


That's one very cool Chaparral. It shows what Jim Hall's cars could have looked like had he not been locked into the basic white livery. You should get extra points for the out of the box thinking although there are some who would mark you down since it's not a "real car". Thanks for the great display of creativity!!!!! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty save Nuther!

Some elegant evening wear does the old girl justice.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

LOVE that buggy!


----------



## JordanZ870

Awwwe, dangit!

I just got all calmed down after yer last buggy masterpiece, Nuther!
Now I am all twitterpated again!

"Beautiful" is quite a big enough word to describe this new racer, mate. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*This #8 is Great...*

Nuther,

Love the how the red just flows in place here with the body color. Neat build man...LOVE IT! 

Bob...more,more,more,...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks Folks!*

She's all ready for the big dance now.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great save!!! Nice detail work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes the Chevy and the Castrol GTX logos. Those wings were made for sponsorship!!! Keep em coming...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


> We've all got a few that we just never seem to get to don't we? This one sat long enough I figured. It was just a clean-up and repaint of a bod that came out East by way of Saint Paul, MN. *Remember that old greenie Joe???*... She's all ready for the big dance now. Feels good to re-purpose a resident of the Island Of Misfit Toys!!! nd


So THAT's where it went!

Urhhmm....Dave....if it is all the same to you, I would like to have it back now.
You said you just wanted to look at it for a while, remember?


----------



## tjd241

*Too late...*

! ....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> ... it went dugga-dugga BRAP! .... and took off to Ed's house. nd



 Now that's funny ND...Sorry Joez...RM


----------



## 41-willys

tjd241 said:


> HT is a place that can be very inspiring. I appreciate the views and the many posted pics of everybody else's fleets!!!
> 
> What's next at Land HO??? The muther of all Nutherizations....Here's an undertaking I've been putting off too long. Got a load of JW's in stock and tires are on the way from Penn Valley. Should keep me busy for awhile!!!
> 
> nd


Hi Dave:wave:
Can I ask a dumb question? What are the parts soaking in? I'll go back into shadows now.
PS I love the dune buggy and cheetah


----------



## XracerHO

*Land HO - Very Realistic*

ND,
Everything is so well done with so much detail: gas station, scenery, cars and buildings. Great work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Hey Bill Terek !!!!*

... Stop in more often!! :wave:


----------



## win43

Mr. Hall (Jim not Bill ) would be proud. Although it seems like Bill likes it too. Great car Dave.


----------



## tjd241

*Merry Camaro....*

........


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking great so far, Nuther Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*She's lookin' gooooood!!!*

She's got a wicked cool stance and looks great without the harmonicas!! The spoiler is a great addition and looks like it was always there... makes me wonder why aurora didn't do it in the first place!! She's a beauty, ND!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: P.S. I'm still amazed by your landscaping!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Well keep on poking!!! She's looks race ready now!!! Those sloted wheels look good hanging in the fenders!!! Front spoiler is looking real gooood tooooo!!!. That's one of those specail touch's. Any thoughts on a rear spoiler, since you look to be a well qualified fab man??? ...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

ZOIKS!

That's quite the transformation Dave. I like the delete of the dualing harmonicas. Hard to believe it's the same body that crawled out of the maybe box. Spoiler is a nice touch without being overkill. 

Thanx for the spy shots!


----------



## bobhch

*uH hUH...OH yEAH...UH huh...oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!*

ND, ND, ND,

Camaro...Camaro...Camaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...yeah, yeah, yeah...zilla


----------



## win43

Looking good Dave. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like I see a Ford vs. Chevy match in the future.


----------



## tjd241

*You got that right Win.....*

...... nd


----------



## resinmonger

I like the way yer thinkin' ND. That's a sweet car in the photo and a worthy goal to shoot for. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Plodding along....*

.......


----------



## roadrner

ND,
Looking good so far! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## XracerHO

*Camaro*

Nd, Camaro looking Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and keep recording the building techniques which always provide new ideas (decal use & degreasing method). ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*1,2,3,4,5...Vs...54,321*

Great use of decals!! Grill and tail lights look super!! She's coming out really sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The front spoiler makes a big, big difference.. I know this first hand from my 1:1 '69 Firebird. It looked "beaky" until I put a Camaro factory spoiler under the nose... Looking GD!!


UtherJoe

P.S. .. I won't elaborate on the title.. I think you know what I'm referring to..:jest::lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good with the big hood sticker ND!!! Cool grill/tailight package also!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Master of Illusion!*

Very interesting Nuther. Ya got me convinced!

The whole idea of decaled lampage is quite intriguing. I presume you set and dried the silver bezel and carefully floated the delicious cherry center on top??? For that matter even a beginning modeler could scribe that out of silver and red Pactra trim tape and come out OK. Equally impressive is the placement of the full wamahockey hood decal...I'da had that one wadded up along with my panties.

As we have all recently witnessed Phred's (slotrod65) recent decal production prowess; I'm having a minor windage in my brain while the ten watt bulb is lit. What's to say that someone with some graphic talent couldnt make micro detailed decals of such things like tube or other grillage, diamond plate, aluminum rocker extrusions, window netting, dirt screen, bulk wood grain, generic sealed beam headlamps or period Moon headlamp covers, maybe some 40 ford bluedot tail lamps... I'll quit now.

Kinda like the "gedunk" pages in the back of a JC Whitney catalog only with an HO car and truck modeling flavor.


----------



## JordanZ870

The Camaro is really taking shape, Nuther! Wow wow wow!
Slick decal use, also! :thumbsup:

Bill has a great idea there with his decal idea....now if we could just get Slotrod to bite...?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Bill Hall said:


> make micro detailed decals of such things like window netting,


I have some of those in HO scale I shrunk from 1/24 :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*hmmm ....*

........


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> . . . But my themes are always a bit looser than most, so why the heck not?? Gotta have a sense of humor. nd


It looks killer - :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

1976Cordoba said:


> Had to look at that Cheetah again -- that is one trick piece. :thumbsup:


yeah,she's a beaut!:thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

Love the lines on that front 3/4 view of the Camaro. The spoiler really sets everything off. Hood decal is great, though to me it looked a little Evel Knievel instead of Captain America.


----------



## bobhch

*Everyone please stand now for the Star Spangled Banner...Oh say can you see...*

Dave,

Man I bet you just keep looking at it don't you? That happens to me also when one comes out the way you want.

Fan-Freakin' Tastick man!!

Bob...God Bless America and the Red, White & Blue...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Hot Rod Fun!!!*

...nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Rodding ND, just burning up the road :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like those wheels myself. Great looking Gas & Go hangout too, I might add!!! RM


----------



## win43

Great looking Hot Rods :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see Mr. HO is surviving these economic hardtimes.


----------



## Bill Hall

win43 said:


> Great looking Hot Rods :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see Mr. HO is surviving these economic hardtimes.


Mr HO appears to be doing more than surviving, he seems to have come up with a forklift since the last episode.

What aurora veteran doesnt love the hot rod....right up there with mom and apple pie in my book!


----------



## slotrod65

Mr HO's.....isn't that the stop at Chinese Camp? (Herbie the Love Bug reference)

Slotrods rule!! Go man go!!

Show us more if you have 'em...

Phred


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Lookin good, Nuther!!*

There's always room for another hotrod!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I love lookin' at pictures of your layout.. There's a story in every one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

UtherJoe


----------



## gear buster

Like everyone said.. Can't get enough Hotrods on a layout.
Very cool is all I can....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

............


----------



## krazcustoms

Sweet scenery pics! Nice job on the cars, too. The Hot Rods have always been one of my favorite T-Jets.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

krazcustoms said:


> Sweet scenery pics! Nice job on the cars, too. The Hot Rods have always been one of my favorite T-Jets.


Yea, I noticed that cool looking yellow to orange to red color fade Hot Rod, with the checkerboard, in your photos, a long time ago :thumbsup::thumbsup:
That's some nice paint work!!! Hope you don't mind sharing it...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Oh now you gotta keep posting more pics, Nuther!
Great looking cars!


----------



## tjd241

*Got a new ....*

......


----------



## slotcarman12078

The timing couldn't be any better!!! I was just looking at the progress of Joez's 55 droptop panel and thought "what about a nomadamino?" and here it is!! Looks awesome Nuther!! Incredible job with the back window!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## coach61

Nice Chebby ND, I really like that color what is it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> Fella showed up this weekend lookin fer odd jobs around the track. Odd looking rig he's got... He calls it El Nomadino. Been handy with'em around, but he says he's just passin thru head'n south. We'll just enjoy the help while it lasts. nd


I'd like to see em come on down to Tennessee!!! I could probably put him to work!!! Like the El Camino :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like the way you done the rear glass and roof line, with a slight overhang. Good looking foil and detail work also...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Bada bing...bada boom!

Dee Yoo Enn done!

That one flew right off the bench Nuther. Nice lil touches too.


----------



## roadrner

I'm gonna have to tear up one of my Nomads now. Thanks ND!  OFD


----------



## resinmonger

*Very Sano mod!*

*El Nomadino is way sweet!*


----------



## tjd241

.... nd


----------



## slotnewbie69

that is awesome!i was thinkin the same sorta idea when i saw joez chop and swap !


----------



## JordanZ870

Nomada what, 'Nuther, you got it goin' on, hey!:thumbsup:

Sweet sawzall action!


----------



## krazcustoms

That is a very cleanly done custom!


----------



## bobhch

*Alway enjoy seeing your builds...Sweet!*

ND,

El Nomadino looks El super de detailed nicely! Can put myself in your shoes for just a bit and imagine what fun this one was to build. Scalpel, clamp, sponge....It's ALIVE!

Bob...El like-O El lots-O...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

tjd241 said:


> Fella showed up this weekend lookin fer odd jobs around the track. Odd looking rig he's got... He calls it El Nomadino. Been handy with'em around, but he says he's just passin thru head'n south. We'll just enjoy the help while it lasts. nd


Hey, its the Seth-n-daddy auto parts nomad, cool


----------



## WesJY

tjd241 said:


> It's Testes "Citrus Yellow Metallic" Coach. Not my brand of choice... but of the stuff they have it's better than average to work with. It's their 2-part Model Master line that gets followed up with their clear coat. By itself it's too soft, but with the clear over it... not bad. Odd thing with spraying the clear was it came out in a decent mist, but the can also dribbled clear as it sprayed. (like I said.. not my brand of choice). This is just a little quick and dirty build using a runner bod from the xmas exchange and some spare parts kindly sent over by the boys at Hilltop Customs (thx RM :thumbsup. Rear glass cut from El Cheepo Walmart fishun glasses and the tonneau cover is Testes sanding film with a coat of semigloss black. Probably hit it with some mre Future before it rolls on down the road. Thanks fer lookin fellas.... nd


I like that color !! something different! awesome job man!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Ho Ho Ho*

...............


----------



## win43

Dave,
That is one way cool looking machine. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Ya gotta watch out for those drifter types though...they've been know to disappear without a trace and show up here :jest:


----------



## Bill Hall

*So true!*



tjd241 said:


> It's yer Xmas Bonus Ed... albeit a little late. At least I beat the Easter Bunny!!! Hey... You bring us lots of smiles every year, not to mention the HT Member Customs thread you started (which btw should be a sticky)... Just thought I would show a little of my appreciation and hook up one of the runner bods you sent me as an extra. A little more Future and it will travel south for you and Seth!!!! Thanks for all you do.  nd


Awwwwww shucks!

Group hug!


----------



## sethndaddy

tjd241 said:


> It's yer Xmas Bonus Ed... albeit a little late. At least I beat the Easter Bunny!!! Hey... You bring us lots of smiles every year, not to mention the HT Member Customs thread you started (which btw should be a sticky)... Just thought I would show a little of my appreciation and hook up one of the runner bods you sent me as an extra. A little more Future and it will travel south for you and Seth!!!! Thanks for all you do.  nd


SUPER COOL, I missed this post and today when I got home I saw a little love box on my desk...........couldn't be at a better time either, I've been broke for a while and my wife banned me from fleabay.


----------



## bobhch

*Honey will be right back...need to go pick up a Pizza & a Lottery ticket*



sethndaddy said:


> SUPER COOL, I missed this post and today when I got home I saw a little love box on my desk...........couldn't be at a better time either, I've been broke for a while and my wife banned me from fleabay.


Couldn't happen to a nicer guy Ed. Not the banned part...the S&D Nomad part from Nuther the builder. We all Live to wake up -n- build just one more day.:thumbsup:

Feel lucky you have been broke for just a while. I think my spending money on hobbies has kept me broke pretty much my whole Life. 

Bob...I have to ban myself...zilla


----------



## tjd241

enjoy. nd


----------



## tjd241

*....*

... nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those will definately turn heads, with that wheel package!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Would agree Hilltop! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Who doesnt love a pair of cherries?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Only one thing better than a perfect Willys and that's two perfect Willys!!! Those Vincents look sweet on them, and I think you'll find the more you look at them, the more you'll want!! I still have a soft wobbly spot in my heart for RRR's WhEeLs, but the Vincents are a much smoother running show wheel. Good looking pair nuther!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Dave,
Only thing that could make that pair look better....is them sitting on my desk so I can see them upclose.....:lol:


----------



## SplitPoster

Catching up on threads after a couple weeks - and despite the brutal CT winter weather somehow the Yankee workshop puts an unbelievable spread of classics on the road! Hot rods are drop dead gorgeous, waiting on an early spring for sure! Willys and the Chevy... looks like a drag race waiting on a deserted back road and a warm night!

Nice work nuther!


----------



## tjd241

*?*

... Nd


----------



## tjd241

*(sort of)...*

That's it for now... Thanks for looking. ND


----------



## coach61

Whats better then a Porsche.. 3 of them nice work Nuther..


----------



## bobhch

*ND you have been a busy little beaver huh?*

Nuther you have been busy building some nice Eye Candy man! Can't say it enough on how much I like looking at your builds. Thanks for Sharon.

One of my favorite cars of all time is the Porsche 904 but, these all look incredibly Kewl. Great job on the Captain America and Bond cars also.

Bob...these pics just blue me away...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice-a nice-a nice-a nice-a nice!!! What a way to cap off a weekend than a 5-shot of awesomeness!!!! Porsches looking ready to rumble, Cap't America ready to roll and the Aston just ready for a miniature Connery to take the wheel!!! Sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ND hits us with 5 cars at once, and says "that's it for now"!!! I guess the boys will have to work some overtime to keep up. Those are some cool cars :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: . I'm very fond of the Camaro, ( it's a southern thing ) but I do like the little 356 as a close second. They all look great, it's just a choice of flavor's for me...RM


----------



## krazcustoms

That's a sweet assortment of machinery!


----------



## WesJY

man i like that porsche 911!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Thanks for stopping by and for the support guys. nd


----------



## resinmonger

*5x Sano Machines*

Wow! Five mondo sweet cars shown in one day! They all look great - nice work.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## XracerHO

ND, Five AWESOME cars and the track background! :thumbsup: times five! Great builds & cool photo setup. ...RL


----------



## SplitPoster

I second the vote on the 911. They are all darn nice, but the detail work on the 911 rocks, and the color is just right!


----------



## yankee_3b

Great line-up! Can't go wrong with any one of the five. Any posts with more pics of your track? It looks great!


----------



## Bill Hall

What? No vintage shot of the purple people eater 911 pre-silver? 

They're all so schweeeeeeet Nuther! 

I vote for Lolo.


----------



## tjd241

*here's a "before" look....*

whatever works. nd


----------



## roadrner

ND,
More great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

they all look great!like those alluminum rims too.always impressed with your work nd!


----------



## win43

*That's Quite A Handful............*

tj,
What a great bunch of cars. :woohoo:FIVE at at time??? Did you hire some more help at the LandHo shop??:tongue::jest:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Words to slot by...*



tjd241 said:


> ...snip....
> 
> If you don't like it... toss it in the boo-boo jar. Sometimes you see it right away... sometimes you walk away for a few years and then go at it... whatever works. nd


Well put Dave.


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang, Nuther!
Whole lotta cars for a lil garage! They look GREAT! Nice save on the Porsche!


----------



## bobhch

*From O.K. to Plop in 1 second flat...*



tjd241 said:


> The 356 was basically a solid shell with a glaze and some silver painted on it. The 911 looked "ok", but I was never really happy with the purple. These 2 were classic examples of idle hands and what can happen when you have a dremel, sandpaper, and pine-sol laying around. If you don't like it... toss it in the boo-boo jar. Sometimes you see it right away... sometimes you walk away for a few years and then go at it... whatever works. nd


Yep the boo-boo jar...LOL I was just thinking of making a Pine-Sol themed race car one of these days for sheets & giggles. 

Have been thinking of doing a purple car Phsssssssssssht job very simular in the paint shade to your 911 one (not Phssssssssshing a Porsche in Purple...just a purple color idea with red and white for back up colors) lately. Now I am re-thinking it. You would think those white #33 decals would bounce it back but, sometimes until you actually get the paint laid down and get into it....you just can't tell if your idea is going to be an Oscar Meyer Wiener or not?

Am I the only one that noticed you Numbered those 3 cars #97, #98 & #99?

Bob...Can't wait to see #100...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Green Goblin....*

Here's a dirt tracker sponsored by Hot Rod Beer. This is round two for this bod. First go around the edges were too sharp, so I put her away for a spell. Now softened up a bit, and with new sponsorage, it's ready to hit the dirt circuit.... Meet ya at the Speed Bowl. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! It's getting harder and harder to keep up with all these micro-breweries popping up!! Hotrod beer sounds like a winner!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice job Nuther!!! Great detailing from the radiator rock guard mesh in front to the N DAVE on the roof to the V8 flathead power! Cool shade of green too!! Them flames got me thinking...wouldn't they be cool setup as a "meatball" for a number if the curved section in front went full circle you could put a number in it?? What ya think, Phred?? Is it a possibility??


----------



## coach61

huuummmm beeeerrrrr..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa,, Sweet Ride Buther...


Coach!


----------



## krazcustoms

That's a nifty little ride!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking dirt tracker ND :thumbsup::thumbsup: The extra detail stuff makes it all work!!! I'd kinda hate to get her dirty!!! RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Very cool modified ND! I love these cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

I can see those tires justa squirtin' dirt, Nuther!
It looks Great! :thumbsup:

Any plans for a delivery truck?


----------



## bobhch

*Hot Rod Beer...taste like motor oil with a kick! LOL*

Now that is a complete package. The paint colors are outta sight, great detail and the decals all just make it very fun to look at. 

Bob...Yet another one of my favorites by you ND...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nudder,

Scoop on the treaded fronts? Regular Aurora fare?

Great details and execution...per normal!


----------



## WesJY

Sweet ride Nuther!!!! I like that green color. May I ask what exactly the name of the color is that?

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Thx fer lookin fellas...*

Bill... They are aftermarket softies that seem to be a silicone compound of the somewhat firmer variety. Got a few pairs some years back for Buggies, HR's, and that sort of thing. I believe I got them from NJ Joe Correa. Could stand to get a few more pairs, so I'll look into availability. I've found the slight chamfered profile they have buys me a small slice of breathing room in the header area for customs and even stock HR's.

Wes... It's affectionately known around here as "Monkey Vomit Green". The real deal though is Tamiya TS-52 Candy Lime Green. It's laid over silver, but it has a nice gold fleck component in it. It's far less transparent than other candies I've tried and opaque enough to stand alone. I'm a big fan of the Tamiya line.

This build started off years ago as it's pictured below but was mothballed. The finish had gotten a bit chalky over time, I was not thrilled with decals or paint colors, and the edges were a bit too sharp. I just opened up the windows a bit and softened the harder edges. Put on a new radiator and bumpers as well. 

nd


----------



## roadrner

ND,
Some great looking dirt diggers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger

Thanks for showing the evolution of the car, ND. I like the original but the mark II is a great improvement. What was the original body made from?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ND, I must admit, as much as I like the green, I like the red/white/gray package even more. That's why they make different flavors I guess. I like the Trop Artic/AJ/14 white lettering on top of the red!!! Aw come on, build another one!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

sweet!love that green!


----------



## tjd241

*We're ready for May 24th...*

Here's a couple Indy customs for Memorial Day fun. ( I am surprised I finally finished something, early even ).... Inspired by Zilla's Snoopy and Red Baron thread, I took the opportunity to work on 2 Indy Racers of my own that Claus cast and sent to me. They had sat long enough. I always thought of the Indy as the "plain jane" of the Aurora offerings, but thanks to a little paint and decals... I think Claus has created a monster. I like these oldies, because they fit right into the Land HO scene. 

*Here's how they start out... kinda look like candy cars.*


----------



## tjd241

I like clear windows or tinted (pet peeve about casted in winows). So I buzzed these shortie windshields out and set in some clears.


----------



## resinmonger

They're looking mi-T-fine, TJD241! You have the whole vibe down with the colors, sponsors, tires, etc! Takes me straight back to The Day! :thumbsup:

Where did you get the sweet profiled front tires on #56? Those look awesome on the car.

Ain't no foolin'
Hutt be droolin' 
:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## tjd241

Was going for a certain look. Kind of post-war with a subdued color pallete. Tamiya Dull Red and Testors Met. Gold for one and SAC Bomber Green and Tamya Light Gunmetal on the other. Pactra Trim Tape here and there, decals from MANY scales/mfgs, and predictably yes... JW Aluminum Hubs.  

As always.... Thanks for looking. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome work Mr. I Can Do A Two Tone Too!!!! You have managed to make a pair of Plain Jane indy cars into something cool!!! Nice job with the decals also!! Bring on the Memorial Day Indy Races!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

who Hoo! Nice work Nuther, I saw when ya posted up the first pics and got all excited.. couldn't wait to see them and the verdict....? Well worth the wait...nice work!


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope you guys are noticing this 2-tone artwork!!! While not being much of a T-Jet Indy fan, these are changing my way of thinking!!! These look so much better than the Aurora plain Janes. Great work :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*two 2 tones...ding, ding!*

Nuther,

Just love these new ND 2-tone 56 & 84 indy cars you painted up. With a front end jet like turbine hole up front yah can't go wrong with this body. Oooooooooooh yeah! By the way I'm 100% sure that Claus poured these waaaaaaaaaaaay beter than I did (still learning and have a long ways to go but, this is fun stuff!). Nice candy colors Claus

I say this every time...the way you detail and paint slots is just cool beans!! Diggin' it and glad to inspire you into a couple fine rides.

Bob...love the colors you used (they are just sooooooo right...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice time tunnel trip Nuther!

Steady hand and typically awesome attention to detail. Great work on those goggles. Squirreling Moose shades are pert near impossible to get right. Nifty trick on the 3-D pipes too. They really pop.


----------



## yankee_3b

Very nice! The subdued color pallete blends great with your beautifully landscaped track...great eye for detail! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

OH NO another beer company.......:lol:

GREAT LOOKING STUFF!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Love the INDY Racers......I sort of like the candy colors......aaaahhhhhh the colors the colors :woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those are freakin' awesome Nuther! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

Note: Thought I saw sumpin' funny on the first glance. Lookee! The steering wheels actually have a bonafide rim!

You grub those voids out Dave?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Daaaaaaaaaaaang!!!!! Nice little detail there Dave!!! I have a hard time *seeing* that small let alone *working* that small!!! Super nice touch!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic looking cars, Nuther!
The best things in life come in pairs.....hehehehe...including these two beautiful cars! They look like they fell right out of an era photograph! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Indys look like Bubble Gum Cigars...*

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Some of the most unassuming bods really turn heads when they get all detailed. I would _"probably"_ never paint a mint Genny, but if it ain't mint or if it's a resin??? I have no qualms whatsoever. Remember the sweet J-Car that Micyou did up in Gulf Colors? A classic example of how far a little paint and decals can go. Bob's and Randy's Shadows are better than stock too!! 

RM... The tires... ah yes... If I can remember where I got them I will let you know. I'm still lookin. They were a show find and I need more of them too. That slight profile is VERY helpful to keep the tires away from the body on customs and even reg old Hot Rods.

Bill... You got a good eye as per normal. Google eye goggles can be a bitch. I figured out that if you paint the whole head black first and then add colors on top you make out better. Like most of my ragtops, I not only prefer the windshields clear, but also prefer a steering wheel rim as opposed to a frisbee disk. I buzz the original completely out of the hands of the driver... then I outright replace them. I usually use the wires saved from what JL ties their cars into the packages, bent into half circles and painted brown. Cheapo jewelry findings and fishing split-rings cut in half also do the trick nicely. I don't drill the holes all the way through for them though. I just dremel a tiny depression and 5 min epoxy them in. Seems to hold fine, as I've had all mine up on their backs many times in some pretty fatal looking crashes. 

Again guys... Thanks fer the looks. nd


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers nd! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh duh!...Great trick for the steering wheels. Thanx for spillin' the beans!


----------



## tjd241

*Photobucket Test...*

Here's one from year or two back. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Missed this one!!! Looks bigger than I remember it!!! :lol:


----------



## tjd241

*Oldies but goodies....*

It's an MGA from Claus JoeLED. On the photo size... Just plucked one from a folder. Lots of mine are already presized from HT usage (the MGA pic being one of them). Here's a shot of my MKIV and few pony cars trotting up the hill in the background. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

MKIV looking cool!!! :thumbsup: What really is getting my attention is the pony cars and I can't get them into focus!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Lots of my cars start with silver basecoats...Hmmmm gotta try this short cut some day*

Nuther,

Fletcher is still looking at your Indy cars as, he and I are building a Jasper Powered yeller one for him to race on our track soon.

I can see them just fine slotcarman ---> PONY Cars...well not realy but, they are in my brain from the last time Dave posted them! Stuck inside they are...

Bob...can't wait to see another...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Giddyup...*

How many people ask for a pony... ever get one. For you joeLED... here's 3 (a bit fuzzy, but better than no pony). nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ya know, That green fastback looked kinda funny!! Now I know why!!! :lol: Thanks ND!! The wheels and tires on the black one intrigued me.. Now I know!!! Sweet batch o' cars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

The black Stang is a treasured gift/custom from Win. Actually those wheels will end up under my Capt. America Camaro... the combo is sweetness. I just tried it the other day. The Stang will get a post shave and some JW's doggy dishes. The aluminum POPS with that black body too. Funny how things shake out. I was really at a loss with what hubs to use on the CA Camaro and started swapping stuff around. nd


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, check out that sweet Land HO sponsored Camero! She's a real looker!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> How many people ask for a pony... ever get one. For you joeLED... here's 3 (a bit fuzzy, but better than no pony). nd


Wow, Cool cars on a cool track!!! Doesn't get much better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Squint just a little and you'd think they were real! I agree with Hilltop...great cars on a great track! Love to see those ponies runn'in free in the country.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Thanks fer the looks and kind words. nd


----------



## Bill Hall

'Maros and ponies oh my!

No bears?


----------



## JordanZ870

I can hear the tyres howling from here, ND! Simply beautiful scene. Wish I were on an over-looking hill with a picnic basket full of goodies!

Better yet, I wish I was racing these cars with you on your track! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Oh we got bears alright...*



joez870 said:


> Wish I were on an over-looking hill with a *picnic basket full of goodies*! Better yet, I wish I was racing these cars with you on your track! :thumbsup:


Me too Yogi... BB Bear


----------



## DesertSlot

Awesome layout-Awesome ponies!


----------



## vaBcHRog

I had the pleasure of driving the Land HO Camaro in the Camaro Bash at GreenRun Speedway acouple of years ago. It had one smooth skinny wheeled TJET under it. I believe it came in first I will have to dig up my old files.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall

Ahhhhhhh yes Roger. Little is actually known of the "Nutherizing" process.

Do regale us with archival tails of Nuther Dave's proxy escapades. Got any pixs? ...Did the "Land Ho 'maro" make the podium? Trophy or prize awarded?

Roger! In the intrest of HT posterity please illuminate this rather foggy and shrouded area concerning this secretive and mysterious New England tuner.


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> The black Stang is a treasured gift/custom from Win. Actually those wheels will end up under my Capt. America Camaro... the combo is sweetness. I just tried it the other day. The Stang will get a post shave and some JW's doggy dishes. The aluminum POPS with that black body too. Funny how things shake out. I was really at a loss with what hubs to use on the CA Camaro and started swapping stuff around. nd


Glad you are digging the wheels. Great bunch of cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I think I have just the wheels for your Capt. America Camaro. Check your mailbox in a few days.
Is that MKIV a Mev body??


----------



## tjd241

*This has been buggin me.....*

A quick and dirty custom resin. Body from JoeZ... thanks joe!!,,, Had dark windows to begin with, so I removed them and put in clears. Still not sure the rear wheels are working for me, but they do seem to fill the wheel wells. Runs pretty smooth on that JW metal though. A little doo-dad action for the exhaust.










Mostly decals from Slot Rod.










Can probably use some more future










Thanks for looking ! ! nd


----------



## resinmonger

Tres Bien! That is one gnarly looking bad bug you got there, TJD!!! I like the stance, the decals, and the cool exhaust pipage. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I can just about hear that exhaust rip-snorting right thru those pics -- cool car! :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

!!!!!!!! super beetle!!!!!!! The wheels look great and realistic, like centerlines, and the silver shine really sets off the red paint. The drag car stance looks good, but I think I see what you mean about the rears- is there just a lot of tire back there? Could you try lower profile file tires on the rear for comparison?


----------



## T-jetjim

I like it. Nice rake to the stance and where did you get the Pancake Power? 
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Drag Bomb Pancake Powered VW nd!!! I likes them doo dads you orchestrated. That bad boy should have some top end speed!!! RM


----------



## win43

Now that's one mean looking "Bug" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Swwet ride Love the Pancake Power decal, good rake too will she pull the wheels?


Dave


----------



## bobhch

*DRAG BOMB #3 driven by Nuther Dave pulls up and leaves a rubber mark like none other.*

Red flowered power bug is a great combination & those stripes say "Lets Race"......................(insert vw muffler sound taking off here)....yeah!

Burn Rubber not your Soul 
______________________ :roll:
______________________ :roll:

Nice body molding Joez!

Bob...VWs Rule...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*4th of July is just around the corner!!*

Hmmmm.. Round, red, and a wicked lil fuse out the back.... I believe you got yourself a "Cherry Bomb" there ND!!!! Looks sweet!! Nice casting work there Joez!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks, guys, 
It is a mold from last year some time.....I think.

I never thought my whimpy looking bug could look so tough!

Nuther Dave, you have the Midas touch! :thumbsup:
The exhaust looks Fantastic!


----------



## yankee_3b

Looks great! Don't mess with perfection.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*uuhh.... Let's 86 pic #1......*

Just deleted my first bug pic. Good Lord,,,,, that was just TOO close up of a picture. Crappy, heavy, battery chomp'n old camera sure does get right up in there don't it?? Made the rears look waaay bigger than in real life. The rears are a bit tall, but not as giant as it appeared in that one shot. Well... On the plus side, the dang thing runs around pretty good, so it's a keepr. Decals come from Phreddy and can be seen here... http://slotrod65.com/index.html ..... look under Wild Willys. Thanks again for stopping by fellers.... nd :wave:


----------



## tjd241

*Oldsters were all stirred up this weekend....*

Here's what was wrenched-on and run around this weekend. Some personal favs to turn laps with here. I like stuff that's as old as me. :dude: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! You had a busy weekend ND!!!! Cap't america 's lookin' sharp with them new wheels!!! Looks like a HT Jamboree going on there!!! Cobra is looking sharp with the new decals!!! Me likes!!! I'll try to be gentle with her while she's in for repairs... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Looks like the burger joint was hopp'in last night. Order me up a burger and a malt...we'll be drag rac'in tonight! Cool, stuff! Those were the good ol days!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Wow, Nd*

AWESOME cars and track!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love the Oldsters and all that "Pancake Powered" equipment!!! Think the Cobra has a 289 under the hood. ...RL


----------



## resinmonger

Nuther Dave, looks like after the road trip to Ford Cowboy's slot cave, it'll be time for a trip to historic CT! That is real cool herd of sano machines, man!


----------



## roadrner

Great looking group! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

WOW!!!!! Nice bunch of Sunday drivers :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

great collection!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great stable of ponies Nudder!

The green Willys has an interesting patina...???...trick of the lens....??? ...eight gallons of future...???

Do tell


----------



## tjd241

*Tanks Macks !!!!*

Great to hear the nice comments... Hey we really run 'em here at HO-Town, so yes indeed,,, that patination is all from Future... It's like havin a plastic shield on yer car.... I draw the line at 6 gallons worth though...  nd


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> Great to hear the nice comments... Hey we really run 'em here at HO-Town, so yes indeed,,, that patination is all from Future... It's like havin a plastic shield on yer car.... I draw the line at 6 gallons worth though...  nd


 
ND, 
How many Future coats do you apply, generally? 

OFD


----------



## tjd241

*It's all in the decals...*

I imagine with no decals 2 coats would likely do in most cases. Depending on decal thickness though, I will go well beyond that in order to make the edges of them disappear. Kind of a quirk I have, but I really don't like to see edges. I'm not a dipper.... I apply mine by hand with a very floppy natural hair brush that has been plucked and pulled at _prior_ to use. You want to be sure any loose hairs are removed _before_ you start using the brush. I've been using the same brush for years... could probably do with a few back-up spares. These are great because the hairs are mounted *in the plastic handle*, not superficially squeezed on with a metal tube like most cheapos are. http://www.crayolastore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=CRA+05-3516

nd


----------



## tjd241

*2 Pennies fer yer thoughts (inflation)......*

Here's a new track favorite. A genuine Ford Lakester courtesy of the boys over at Hilltop's. I'm generally not a big fan of Testor's, but on this one I used their Copper Metallic and Modern Desert Sand, and I must say they worked out pretty well... but then again it's just my 2 cents. Guess ya gotta pick and choose from their line. Thanks RM :hat: ... this is a real great addition to the herd. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool color combo on a cool car!!! Wow!! That's alot of "C"s and "O"s!! :lol: Catchy play on words!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's my .02 cents worth, I likes it!!! Those header pipes worked out great. I likes that sticker work also :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## SplitPoster

That paint looks smooth and shiny even in super macro - and not only is it a nice color combo, it is unique too. My .02..... :hat:

Are those header pipes sourced from a DC? Really nice custom mounting and routing!


----------



## yankee_3b

You definitely have your own theme and style and it's a big hit in my book! Great work! Love the pipes. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

That is one nice 2 cent car thier! Nuther again all I can say is that I love your builds and your style Lots and Lots! The 2 tone paint job and decals you used realy make for one nice Hilltop castaway car. Sweeeeeeeeet!

Bob...totaly rye-ch-us Dude...zilla


----------



## win43

That's a whole lot of 2 Cents. Love the color scheme. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Anuther great concept and execution.

You pulled the Root Beer float color combo off to perfection....only shows that I know bubkus.

Super cool and well under valued at 2 cents!


----------



## XracerHO

nd, Just catching up on my viewing, really like your 2 Cents & it makes GREAT sense!! Cool Lakester with the machine rims, grooved front tires & awesome exhaust pipes! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## T-jetjim

Very nice car. Great paint scheme. Lots of two tones can't handle a decal that goes on both colors, but this works great. I love the shaping of the body around the pipe where it comes out. Whose wheels are those cause they really make this ride nice?

Jim


----------



## tjd241

Thanks fer lookin in on us gang!!... 

Split: Those are custom bent pipes, not from DC. LOL... if you can call heating Evergreen plastic rod with a lighter and bending it "custom". 

TJjim: Wheels are JW Hot Rod sized. I use lots of his stuff. 


Thanks again. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## JordanZ870

Hot dang, Nuther!
I am not sure how this one slipped by me!
Great looking track-up-custom!
man, you sure have a hot-rod-heart! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*better late than never....*

Seems like this one rolled out in slooow motion.  ... This is one of Claus' new Alfa Romeos. Hard to tell, but this color is a Duplicolor beige metallic. Always looking for different paints to try... Last thing the world needs is another red one, especially when Mr Heupel's was so sharp!! Claus' bodies are always such a pleasure to work on.


----------



## bobhch

Nice looking Alfa ND and Claus...lots of fun details to paint up on this body!

Bob...detail = Kewl...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Alfa, ND and really like the '69 Chevelle in the background. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

I love the Alfa.
Even with the racing livery, the aluminum wheels make it look quite stately!
Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome Alpha ND!!!! For those who haven't seen one first hand, Claus does an incredible job casting and the ND touch, as witnessed by the cobra, is superb!!!! I don't know the how he does it... That cobra was the smoothest running T Jet I've ever run!!! And the smooth carries on to the exterior too. You will not find a wrinkle/ bump/ridge from a decal on the body. Smooth as glass from bumper to bumper!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

what a beautiful slot car!


----------



## win43

A-Nuther great looking ride from the "Land of HO". Great job Dave.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking ride ND :thumbsup::thumbsup: I need to get some more of those aluminums...I'm kinda liking that background Chevelle too!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Strips and Chips*

Alfie goes to the clam shack!

Nice finish Nuther. The over the pond connection always brings intresting toys to our shores. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Rolled a "Nuther" out...*

A hot rod Lincoln joined the Old Yankee team this morning. First Lincoln to ever run at Land Ho. Body came to us from Shelton, WA in a surprise shipment... (thanks Wooly :wave. nd


----------



## videojimmy

lovin' the Lincoln!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

videojimmy said:


> lovin' the Lincoln!


 
x2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hot Rod Lincoln is too cool!!! I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*A no brainer*

Languishing in one of my many boxes of piles...

...or slinging dirt hot lapping at Land HO.

Not a hard decision to make for that old Lincoln. She was ready for a new life of adventure and excitement. The old girl woulda never made it on the finely cropped greens of the concours circuit sipping white wine and nibbling bree.....but on the local Saturday night dirt circle scarfing bratwurst and swillen grog... She's a star!

Great car "Nuther, who never had a Lincoln"

NOW ya do!

BTW: Whats with that one dude on the left by the gas pump ... 'Zactly what is he doin?...I know what he looks like he's doin....LOL!


----------



## coach61

ohh now thats coool.. great detail on the rad...


----------



## tjd241

Bill Hall said:


> BTW: Whats with that one dude on the left by the gas pump ... 'Zactly what is he doin?...I know what he looks like he's doin....LOL!


...does look a little "suspect", but pay him no mind. That's Lumpy. He's movin a little slow this morning. He was out late last night throwin down clam cakes and cold boys with one of the 'Gansett Girls. 









No self respectin New Englander would *EVER* turn down a date with a 'Gansett Girl. 









 nd


----------



## yankee_3b

Land Ho really has it going on. Take me back to the good ole days. I'm just amazed how much you get out of your layout. A track with a soul! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Urrrmmm.....where can I meet one of the 'Gansett Girls, 'Nuther? 

I likes the Lincoln! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, the Lincoln is better than words described it!! Lookin sharp there ND!!! I wouldn't mind a Gansett girl myself. Pick me up as you cruise by Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

VERY COOL LINCOLN ....... " son you're gonna drive me to drinking......"


----------



## roadrner

joez870 said:


> Urrrmmm.....where can I meet one of the 'Gansett Girls, 'Nuther?
> 
> I likes the Lincoln! :thumbsup:


Me too joez! :wave: rr


----------



## bobhch

*You can never have enough fun...*

The first Lincoln & anuther kewl addition to your collection of Rods! 








[/QUOTE]

Bob...WOW! Just look at all those KEWL little fun machines...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

The Lincoln is way cool

It makes this Hutt drool

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98

My pappy said "son, you're gonna drive me to drinkin' if you don't stop driving that hot rod Lincoln..."

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger

All praise the Hot Rod Lincoln:






or






Remember, the Hutt is just here to help...


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks ....*

Fun car to mess with. No real hassles with clearances or anything. I don't paint many black either. This one seemed to fit with the color. thx again fer lookin. nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

resinmonger said:


> Remember, the Hutt is just here to help...


"The Incredible Hutt" Wasn't that a TV series??? RM


----------



## tjd241

*note to self...*

... DUST for god's sake!!! nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

You call that dust???? Geez, my track looks like El Paso after a 3 day sandstorm compared to that!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## XracerHO

ND, just love that Hot Rod Lincoln!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Always liked the lines & proportions of the car & collect everyone but now have to build a hot rod version! ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*AMX... don't leave home without it.*

Here's one I pushed around on the bench... scooped back into the project box.. pulled it out... scooped it back in... for YEARS!!! :freak:.... Well, rather than wait for any longer for chrome or glass, I filled in all the voids with styrene. A little chin spoiler action out front and trumpet exhaust following up the rear!!! nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job there ND!!!! She looks good!! Is Lumpy OK?? I don't see him???


----------



## WesJY

SWEET JOB !! That AMX is a looker! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*DieHard....this must be because, I can't wait to see The Final Destination movie!!!!!*

Nuther,

You always build em' the way I like them....Very Kewl. Can't stop looking at that AMX Dude! Nice detail touches the Nuther way make it another favorite of mine. You know when you have a good one pulled out of a hat when it just hip-no-tiz-es you to keep on looking....and looking...and looking...  (when I clap my hands twice you will wake up and remember nothing) *Clap, Clap* 

I must be loosing it but, when I saw that DieHard decal on the back quarter panel all I could think of was Old Yeller foaming at the mouth, stuck under the rear tires & barking wildly, all while gray smoke was billowing from an insaine burnout. LOL :freak: Oh and I thought it was funny too. :lol:

I gotta go see "The Final Destination" Movie soon....can't wait! Hey it's not real...just like a Haunted House kinda thing. Oh boy! :beatdeadhorse: Now this image is sick and disgusting....that poor horse. 

Bob...Old batteries never die, they just fade away...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool, chin spoiler looks great!


----------



## coach61

glad ya dug her out thats a nice ride!


----------



## resinmonger

I am sorry to inform you that there has been a recall on totally cool AMXs. Please send it here for the appropriate testing.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*worth the wait!!!*



tjd241 said:


> Here's one I pushed around on the bench... scooped back into the project box.. pulled it out... scooped it back in... for YEARS!!!


Ah, the wasted years!!! And to think you could have been looking at this beauty all along!!! I guess we all have our moments when we put something aside, finally finish it, then look at the final product and wonder why I waited so long... Great looking AMX :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## win43

SWEET AMX !!!!

Love those exhaust pipes...... HECK love the whole car.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Nice clean paint, trim and decals. The tire set works great too.
Jim


----------



## DesertSlot

Nice job on the tires. I know those little decals are tough! I'll be making another attempt at it soon.


----------



## WesJY

DesertSlot said:


> Nice job on the tires. I know those little decals are tough! I'll be making another attempt at it soon.


Desert - RRR makes white lettered tires for all tjets. I wish so bad they would make it for afx and tyco's!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

nd,
That is a sweet looker. Love the lettered tires as well. Dust, a product of digital cameras, you can't get rid of it!  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## DesertSlot

WesJY said:


> Desert - RRR makes white lettered tires for all tjets. I wish so bad they would make it for afx and tyco's!!
> 
> Wes


And their wheels would be great for afx/tyco, too!


----------



## WesJY

DesertSlot said:


> And their wheels would be great for afx/tyco, too!


yeah!!! I even begged them!!! man.. i love white lettered tires on older models. i did put some decals on tires like you did and they are a pain in the rear !!! my finger would freeze up! LOL! cuz they are so dang small to put it on! 

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

A "HO" lotta love went into that one. Very Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Barn Find Re-Run...*

Just wanted to pop these on my own thread. These are over on the Customs Sticky too.. Getting old... must keep stuff together!! Thanks fer lookin here or there.  nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

For a car to have missing parts, you sure made the best out of it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just goes to show what a little fab work can do...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey!

That car wuz complete when I shipped it...

...not! LOL!

Great finish Nuther!


----------



## tjd241

*It was niiiiiiiiice of you to send it too....*

Hey Bill.... Are you try'n ta Boosa me around??


----------



## WesJY

That pony sure looks awesome! I like what you did to the pipes, etc.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Naw not me!!! 

Ya better call the Coroner...that looks like Boosa face down in the mulch under that fir tree...or is it one of the chat gang passed out again ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Could be honda chasing his errant gerbils!!! :lol: The open headers prolly scared the crap out of Larry and other Darrell!!! :tongue::jest::hat:

Honda should have never took them to work with him at the clam shack!!


----------



## tjd241

*He don't have a leg to stand on... anymore.*



Bill Hall said:


> ... face down in the mulch under that fir tree... one of the chat gang?


Naaaa... I had to Francoonschteen together the driver for the 'Stang... that's what's leftover. I actually had in mind a site gag somewhere down the road, so I stashed 'em there for a future photo op. Didn't even realize or notice I was ahead of myself... Oops gettin old.  nd


----------



## Bill Hall

Gotcha....a modern day Ichabod Crane havin a nappy...a little off the top please


----------



## yankee_3b

Great pipes...nice grill. I love the ponies!:thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

The bar is set pretty high - nuther, you blow em up 4 times actual size and they still look GREAT! I have quit trying to pick favorites. You iz gettin pretty darn handy fabricating those spoilers! And mowing down pedestrians? No, I figured out it was a hit.

Didn't see flowers or a marker next to them red boots, so I guessed it was boosa, and he wasn't worth the effort. HO scale fertilizer LMAO.


----------



## bobhch

*Scratch built is the best built.....AWESUM sTaNg!*



Bill Hall said:


> Naw not me!!!
> 
> Ya better call the Coroner...that looks like Boosa face down in the mulch under that fir tree...or is it one of the chat gang passed out again ?


yeah that's Boosa fir sure...saw a black mark on his forehead after he got back up. Somebody gave him the boot while he was down. 

Dave that Mustang looks like a fun little red trimmed motor car. 

Bob...If you get a chance could you build a bunch more & post pics. please...zilla


----------



## win43

very cool STANG:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Way to save that Mustang, Nuther!

I have bunches of bods missing parts and it never occurred to me that they could look so sharp with a bit of customizing. That is why they are still in the box.

What a beautiful car! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Go Green...*

My feeling is that we can't save every one... and most of us will never find (or be able to afford) all the missing pieces... so why not have some fun with the rest of 'em?? Don't make a lick of sense to wait if it's a common color and not pristine. Just recycle 'em outta the project box and re-purpose them back into a useful piece. I have only one bod worth waiting for parts... a Galaxie ragtop. Now *THAT ONE *is gonna get fixed up the "right way"... but for the most part I say just get 'em running!!!! :dude: nd


----------



## tjd241

*Two fer the road.....*

Been pushing these two around my plate fer a long time. These are NSU TT's cast by our buddy Claus in Germany. Still not sure if I'll be adding the mirrors and exhaust (as I should be)... but honestly I've been running them pretty hard and I'd probably have busted them of already...lol. Thanks fer takin a peek. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Claus does superb casting work!! Every trip over to his site leaves me sitting in a puddle of drool!! :lol: Nice job detailing these up Dave!! :thumbsup: If you're running them hard I wouldn't bother with the detail parts like mirrors or exhaust. They look sweet just as they are, and this way you can keep running the heck out of them with less worry.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Just out of curiosity, are the trunks open for clearance reasons or cooler operations, or a little more down force?? They look cool for whatever reason.. Just wondering.. :lol:


----------



## tjd241

Air cooling first and foremost... then a questionable "wing" aspect they say, however I doubt much benefit is there. Front mounted oil cooler too. (NSU Fun Facts For You) nd


----------



## bobhch

Dave,

Different is good and in this case different is Great. Love the whole look of these bodies from trunks, tailights to side and front. Love this foreign pair fer sure Claus -n- Dave!

Bob...yet a-Nuther & Nuther fun pair of Kewl cars...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

"In Line" aircooled four at that.

Whacky lookin' things they are.

Nuther fine pair Dave!


----------



## yankee_3b

Very nice work nd! You have your style and it just keeps getting better. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool little racers!


----------



## JordanZ870

'Nuther fantastic pair! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, that's some freakin' cool lookin foreign machinery there ND!!! :thumbsup:
As Bob said, anything different is great. I can almost hear the little horns.
Didn't they just buy Chrysler?

Rich


----------



## XracerHO

Nd, Cool little Racers!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You have to keep those air cooled four's - COOL & so is the bait/lobster shop in the background. ..RL


----------



## win43

GREAT CARS I gotta get me some of Claus' cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Honda???*










Up under the trees... Is Darrell still lookin' fer his gerbils???? Or is that me passed out from too much Jager "cough medicine"??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> [/IMG]


I likes them air scoops!!! Great looking detail work, again!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*... It's been awhile....*

Sick relatives, work, holidays... you name it. 1:1 has been pretty daunting as of late. SO... Lately I've just been doing mostly chassis work and running cars. Making up runners to get under every bod I can. Too many non-runners piling up and with a small collection to start with, well... there's just no excuse fer dead wood. EXCEPT for now, I'm outta parts!!!... So as we re-order, it's a good point in time to have a photo shoot. Was inspired by JoeZ posting up his Jeebus Fleet. Here's a smattering of bods sent to me either already finely done-up... or ones we gave the once-over to here at Land HO garage. All treasured pieces from great friends and builders here on Hobbytalk. Just the first installment of a planned Winter photo exhibition that is waaay overdue. Thanks fer lookin... nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh man, I like these photo shots!!! It's like going to a car show!!! All kinds of activity going on with some great looking cars!!! Thanks!!! Do I need to send an admission fee??? RM 
P.S. Is that "Coach" back for another hamburger???


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Nothing like a car show!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

And I do believe coach is back for thirds now!!! And a dozen jelly donuts to go too!!! :lol:


----------



## yankee_3b

I always enjoy looking at your track to see what's going and you never let me down...Awesome shots...love the black stang too! I especially have a soft spot for anything with the word "Yankee" in the title. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Wow, where do I start. I love this layout. The detail provides a perfect backdrop for this car show. My favorites are the 2 Claus sedans, the two-tone hot rod. I've seen it before but still love it. And the #97 Porshe? I believe.
Thanks for posting!
Jim


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome layout, photos and collection of cars!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Fantastic car show with excellent detail capturing an era with Moon discs, Car Hops & Hot Rods of all descriptions. Thanks!! ..RL


----------



## win43

very Cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner

Love that rear end cooling option! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*like sands in an hour glass, these are the cars of our lives...*

NuThEr DaVe,

I'm picking up the whole family & moving to this town! :hat: Hot Rods from Heaven baby! You got the "fun times with cool car" snap shot snap with the press of a finger touch. 

Bob...Welcome to Nuther Vision...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

What a great expose' Dave!

I've been back half a dozen times now. Think it would make a bitchen' calendar...?


----------



## tjd241

*We're an "eclectic" bunch out here...*

_When not leaning on our brooms_, you'll usually find us leaning towards the "rustic" choices in body styles, as opposed to the newer stuff. 99.9% of what you see is powered ala NOS Pancake... We're *STILL* having more fun than a barrel full of monkeys kickin it "our" way... Boring?... maybe... But honestly... on this little 36x80 layout we just can't seem to find any reason to do it any differently. Thanks fer ridin along.  nd


----------



## tjd241

*Delivery and Pick-Up....*

Shuck got a new "gitter" from a fella out on the left coast. It's got low mileage... and runs like a top. The perfect royal coach for the King Of Clams.



















 nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I ain't much on clams, but I likes that pickup!!! Looks right at home!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Right at home is right!!! I'm sure Shucks will put her right to work!!! Great job ND!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the pickup - Great work, ND!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*If nd was a woodchuck, how many clams could he chuck if a woodchuck could chuck clams*

nd,

Shuck's Clams old school pickup! Now that is a nuther Classic Clam ride that looks right at home on your layout. 

Bob...Honey can you pick me up some clams on the way home...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

That is a great looking pick up truck! Could you please put on more car shows? Thanks. NICE PHOTOS!!! Need more. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## win43

Glad Mr. Shuck likes the pick up (up) truck. Those decals make it look right at home.


----------



## tjd241

*Car Show Snow at 'HO .....*



Guidepin said:


> Could you please put on more car shows? Thanks. GK


Big snow falling in Land HO County... Work called off... What better opportunity can there be than to put on a February Show? ... nd


----------



## tjd241




----------



## tjd241




----------



## tjd241




----------



## tjd241




----------



## kiwidave

TJ, awesome pics!! Very cool cars! Just love car #67. And had to have a giggle when I saw car #241 we used to demo derby one of those Humbers!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

I love a parade!


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks KD you're very very close ....*



kiwidave said:


> TJ, awesome pics!! Very cool cars! Just love car #67. And had to have a giggle when I saw car #241 we used to demo derby one of those Humbers!!!


Actually... #241 is a Hillman Minx. I looked up Humbers and they are a pretty similar style for sure. The Minx is one of Claus' creations. You know what though?... If anyone was to do a Humber?... I'd bet dollars to donuts it'd be Claus to do it first. Once again I gotta give credit where due... These bods are a pretty eclectic mix from Claus, MEV, Aurora, Model Motoring, JL, and a couple from unknown origins. I could not do what I like to do... without the aforementioned. :thumbsup: Thanks very much to all those folks and thanks to all who stop in for a peek!!!!! nd


----------



## kiwidave

Yep I stand corrected!!! When I was a kid we had a Humber and 2 pair of gumboots(you have gumboots?) lived on the floor in front of the back seats because when it rained my sister and I would get wet feet!!! The old Hillmans(rootes group cars) just went forever!!!! Old work horses with a top speed 50 downhill!!!! Memories!!


----------



## partspig

My grandfather used to drive Oaklands, many years ago! I remember seeing pictures of Hillman's that he had in an old photo album!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks ND for having a car show!!! I enjoy seeing bunches of cars around a fantastic looking, landscaped track!!! 4 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 's up, 2 for the cars + 2 for the track =  RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome parade of cars around a well landscaped track, glad you had a snow day! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X 8 ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's nothing like a peek at Land HO... But this view was phenomenal!!! I love eclectic cars myself, though I always seem to focus on the ordinary. (Ordinary is cheaper :lol I have a small box of MEV blems I've been accumulating for a rainy day. I'd need another order of chassis to get them road worthy though. Someday...  Thanks for a great batch of Land HO goodness ND!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Awesome parade of cars around a well landscaped track, glad you had a snow day! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X 8 ..RL


Ditto...what RL said...snow days are great!!! Thanks for the show nd. :hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great cars!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Great little collection ND! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## 706hemi

nice line up! my money is on the #7 mustang to take the win!


----------



## HadaSlot

Looks like a close race. Bumper to bumper like Sundays race. I'm going with the Porsche.


----------



## tjd241

*Page 7... I let this go to?????*

Oh well  ... It's been a long year... This here resincast came to me from Ed right as the Win43 raffle was going down. Ed was hoping a few customs would find their way out to Jerry in order to cheer him up (this being one of them). I saw some potential here, so I figured I'd oblige. It was a fairly stout casting, and despite all the hogging out leading up to paint, it still showed some great bones for the build. I like the old Cudas anyway, so I could see this coming out ok. 

before.....


----------



## tjd241

*After....*

I'm not a big fan of the drag look with the big tires and mealoaf pan blowers. Not really a style I work in very often. I much prefer doing the dirt stuff and cars that might run at small town venues. So we put her on a diet and slimmed down the body and deleted the extras. No glass and vintage 'Cuda curves and angles?? ... uuhhhh you better believe it's gonna stay glass-less...lol. 

So this one's for you Jerry... The Bettercuda. Your not a huge Petty fan... granted, but you did win 43 games pitching softball, and you *do* like you some Mopar. Should be a fine running mate for the Fairlane and will ship from here early next week. Enjoy my friend!!! :thumbsup:














































Just a little something from the folks at Land HO. btw... Thanks for the wheels Jer... I was at a loss for something different to use on this and then all of a sudden... your package showed up... one thing lead to another... and now you have 1 set back...lol. :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup: Love the 'cuda :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got a little scared with the before pics ND. It was so out of character for a Land HO, I was about to ask where the real nuther Dave was!! :lol: That 'cuda came out sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

thats one sweet cuda !!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's got a nice mean look to it with the black lettering. Me likes. :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Another perfect fit for Land HO! Great job...love the black & white striped rollbar. Reminds me of a '63 stringray that I got to ride back down the hill from the Fleetwood Hill Climb when I was 13. My buddy and I were hanging on to the red Vette's B & W rollbar. Maybe you were there too! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

sweet ride nuther!and now i know why jerry's name is win43!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Cuda ND!!! Like the roll bar myself. The original did have a few out of proportional areas  Great rebuild, will look good on the west coast...RM


----------



## bobhch

Plymouth...Wes are you seeing this? nd hits another fun build out of the park. 

Landho....sweet I love Landho builds!










Ed you did good sending that car out for a baby blue paint job with white highlights. Love it!

Bob...race the wheels of of it Jerry...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice Petty Cuda.

It's the lil' touches of humanity that make yer cars so nifty Dave!


----------



## tjd241

*thanks HObos...*

A pleasure to whip up fer our friend Jerry. Mopar fan... #43... hippy bears... just all fell into place. Thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Cuda TJ. Wins gonna love it! Really nice gesture. Well done!


----------



## XracerHO

Ditto: Very cool Cuda TJ. Really nice gesture. Well done! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks for the nice comments...*

... fingers were crossed that this steamed into "Port" by today.


----------



## tjd241

*Under Wraps...*

Just a small part of the latest custom I'm working on. These are Revell Rat Rod headers. These Revell diecast are perfect to scavenge engine parts off of. They are not very detailed though and I wanted a nice looking tip on them for this one. So, I extended them with some eyelets from Claus (hey C.H. :thumbsup:... drop a line man... it's been a dog's age)... For this car I also want a wrapped header look, so I am using plumbers pipe thread tape. It's very thin and cut into strips does a good job wrapping around the header pipes. It lays down nice onto itself and will need little if any glue to hold it in place. The body is still in the LHO Skunk Werx and will roll out Labor Day. More to come. thx fer takin a peek.


----------



## WesJY

WOW! you must have steady hands eh?? Looks good! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

Holy Frijole. that is COOL.

--rick


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever!!


----------



## demether

Great idea !


----------



## joegri

dr nuther you,re wanted in micro surgery stat. the fluted ends are really trick!


----------



## bobhch

Nuther,

Yet another nastalgic project done up Cool by "U"!!

Bob...wrapped headers "COOL BEANS"...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Droppin the dime on us...

Wow Dave THAT is fricken tiny!

Excited to see the final reveal.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Teeny, tiny!!!! Ya got my attention!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool idea!!! Now wrap this up and show us the car!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

Working from the ouside => in this time... Nothing attached yet!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Neal:dude:


----------



## win43

slotnewbie69 said:


> sweet ride nuther!and now i know why jerry's name is win43!


I think you might be in the wrong "ballpark" about that.  :jest:



Great looking headers tj :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks...*



win43 said:


> Great looking headers tj :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I try to take care of myself.


----------



## tjd241

*Oh....*

_....You mean the _*EXHAUST*... Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

_Nicely _done on the headers:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Little Jack was out puttin signs up this afternoon. Looks like good weather the day of the show (so says the weatherman).


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Niiice :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!!! I like the blue light on the roof too!!!! Party at Land Ho!!!! Grab a Gansett Girl or two and let's go!!!


----------



## Rolls

Love the 'cuda and love the wagon! Thanks for sharing that cool trick on doing the wrapped headers. Very clever!


----------



## tjd241

*New Signage and Show Time....*

Upgraded the 'HO signs on the east side. About time according to the owner/operators who've been sling'n fritters and such all summer long. 


















The track "regulars" get in early on show days. Everybody lines up trackside to give the visitors a lot of space to stroll and drool.


----------



## coach61

Sweet line up going there Nuther'.. Diggin the 60's muscle..


----------



## tjd241

*Noobs rush in where Angels fear to tread.*

Morning registrations for the new guys. They'll get hazed a bit at first... but runners like this should fit right in quickly. All in good fun at one of the friendliest tracks in New England. Gansetts all around. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Credit where it's due...*

This baby rolled in weeks ago. We garaged her for a spell as we chased fish down at the beach. Pretty sweet Falcon eh?? A much appreciated gift from OFD Motors. Many thanks Double-R. As you can see, she blends right in don't she?... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*What's a Summer Picnic without one????*

Why a Flaming Watermelon _that's_ what... A dirty little dish that'll straight'en ya right up when you mash it down. Seedless of course.


----------



## jph49

Always enjoy the car shows. Great looking cars and track. Thanks for sharing.

Patrick


----------



## tjd241

*Oh say can you C.....*

C-Type to be exact.... One of my favorite subjects to model with... MEV Ragtop Racer bods. This got the usual Land HO treatment for this kind of body.... Clear glass installed... and a wheel to steer the ship.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool pictures is the next best thing to being there I guess, :thumbsup::thumbsup: just can't hear the sounds or smell the food aromas 
Great looking cars!!! Thanks for the pics!!! RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

dang. i gotta finish my landscaping. great pics. the cars are awesome, and the background really adds to them...

--rick


----------



## tjd241

*This one was a "Gas"...*

... and fast becoming an all-time fav (and near obsession) of mine... Willys.


----------



## tjd241

*... and that's the show ! !*

All Noobs are now part of the gang. All taking their place in the growng herd here ay Land HO. :thumbsup:










.... and every show needs a show-off.










... and somebody to clean up the mess ! !










... anybody?????


----------



## noddaz

*Holy smokes!*

Those are some nice cars.
Thanks for sharing!

Scott


----------



## WesJY

Nuther dave - thats one nice looking willy! i like what you did with red and black paint job with pipes etc! it looks just perfect! keep them coming!!! :thumbsup:

i missed other cars.. awesome cars too!!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Car shows rock! Diggin' all of them bad rides! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Those are sweet additions to the herd! The world can always use another pork powered car! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

All I can say is..... WW!!!!!


Well worth the wait!!! Jag is looking fine!! :thumbsup: The RR Falcon is plain awesome!!! :thumbsup:The willys are fricken fantastic!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I can see why the black/red one is moving up the ranks quickly!! The headers came out sweet!!! The wrapped exhaust on the watermelon is pretty wicked too!!! Shock and awe hits Land HO!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

An extra cool theme to debut your recent work. I always enjoy the character you weave into your builds.

Until dethroned, IMHO, yer still the indisputed master of the MEV "automatic road oiler" (british bucket)... if yer not leaking ... yer out of oil ... my head is my roll bar ...type car.

Please tell us about the sneaky pipes on the pork fat Willys.


----------



## 41-willys

Awesome Willys you have there !:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks guys...*

I cannot even begin to build without the inspiration I get right here. Guys try stuff and show what's possible, other guys follow, put their own twist on things, etc, etc. That's how I come to do what I do. That and MANY web searches on the project I'm trying to model. Next up, I got more MEV rag-work planned for the Fall. Need to beef back up on the little ones. We have a rule here... It's gotta turn laps. So I don't build as many as I'd like, but no biggie... I keep a pretty lean collection these days with chassis on the scarce side round here. I'm fortunate to have kept all my its and bitties from diecast scavenges over the years though. Ironically, with the passing of Dash, the black/primer Willys is sporting my very last set of Super Mod pipes. Glad I saved them for this one. Very little cutting was required. The exhaust collectors are thin wall heat-shrink tubing that I heated under a blow drier and then stretched. It has a thinner look than a lot of the styrene tube I have found. Once again thanks for stopping by and for the kind words. :wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Great car show! And great cars. Awesome TJ!


----------



## Bill Hall

AH-HAH!

White shrink tubing!

Who'da "tunk" it?


----------



## bobhch

*Nuther World is Insainly COOL...*

nd,

A Nuther & a Nuther & a Nuther..........Holy Clam Smoke!! I saw the sign at first and knew I was in for some cool Eye Candy. Man your builds and the Pork Willys showing off ...what a great Labor Day car show.

Bob...thanks for the show...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Always enjoy your car shows. Awesome looking cars and track. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

GREAT cars tj. Love them all.


----------



## joegri

just spied out the freshman class wow all are inspireing! the modified national really caught my eye( must of been the headers) rolbar and such really completwe the build now let rm roll!!! lookin good dave lookin good.


----------



## Rolls

No such thing as Willys obsession, at least not to me!!! 

Q: What would you call a 100 customized Willys per day on the Slot Car Modeling and Customization sub-forum?

A: A good start!

Great work!


----------



## slotto

That Willys is awesome. I love the headers.


----------



## tjd241

*Mischief Night 2010...*

Last night was a pretty calm night... that was until a frantic call came in from a club member who had been taking a few late laps in his Cobra with his new PIAA crystal bright whites. Seems the local HObos were Halloween pranking the harbor master by swiping a skiff and moving it to the top of the hill. Trouble was they were too tipsy too make it across the track and ended up dropping it in the middle of the road. Land HO Telephone was on it's night shift and came along checking the fiber optic lines they buried last summer and almost plowed right into the skiff. Right on the van's heels was the Cobra fella who could have bashed into the van and the skiff. Luckily though, the new lights installed by Creative Light & Motion (Joe LED)... lit the scene up enough to allow him to avoid any damage. They were gonna call the cops, but no harm was done, and besides how can ya get mad at HObos? By the time I got out there it was all over, so I just snapped a couple quick pics. Some daylight shots are coming up later.


----------



## WesJY

Looks so real!! AWESOME!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!!!! :woohoo: Love them night shots!!! ( I just got me a new background on my 'puter!!) :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks Dave!!! These are poifect!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool nite shots!!! Way to light em up!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh great....the chat gang got liquored up again.

Darn HO-bos!


----------



## resinmonger

Nice shot Nuther D! Cool lightage SCMannJoe! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Dang those lights are bright. I'm seeing spots. Can't be due to nughin' else... :freak:


----------



## CJ53

:drunk:
Yes Bill ,, it appears we hung on a good one!! Notice I can't stand up so I took a seat in the old hotrod... if it wasn't for the pictures ,, can't say I would have known about this one... 

CJ


----------



## kiwidave

Ahhhhh!!! I've heard about those troublemakers!! Bit of liquor in them and look out!!! Cool pics TJ!


----------



## bobhch

Nuther your detail and photos are always fun to see....Sweet night shots!

Bob...can't get mad at a Hobo either...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Really like the night shots Nuther!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Shedding light on the subject...*

Here is a great custom van Joe worked up for me. He did this as a surprise for me. He knew my father was phone guy here in CT and he himself had family working for Ma Bell. The colors really REALLY look like the very same ones that SNET used back in the day. Great work Joe LED... fits this track like a glove. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Toofer...*

In the same box as the SNET van Joe also included a second Cobra. Pics pretty much sum up his innovative lighting method, detail skills, and outside the box hard work. He sends 'em over and it's no wonder that when they get here and are put on display... the sponsor's line up to get their names and logo's anywhere on the bodies. It's always great to have a matching pair to run against eachother too!!! Thanks Joe ... great job on the snake-twins. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thank you for all the pictures ND!!! I really miss having a real layout to take parting shot pictures on!! To see them on yours makes my day!!  The #7 Cobra looks great with decals on her!! I hope you have years of trouble free lighting out of them, and as always, any problems, I'll take care of them!


What's the scoop with the Camaro?? Looks sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Really great shots, tjd! Love the mini-retrospective of SCman's brilliant "light" customizations. You really show off the detail of those creations!


----------



## resinmonger

Nothing better than awesome pictures of awesome cars. Thanks SCMann and NDave. My afternoon at work will start on a high note... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

One Cobra is nice, but two is TWICE as nice. Land HO has got it going on. And with Ma Bell on call, you'll never have to worry about yer dial-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Dang it, that Bell van is super sharp Joe!!! :thumbsup:
I got one of the later ones in the works.


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks for looking guys...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> What's the scoop with the Camaro??


Appreciate the nice words.

Joe... You mean this old thing?... The scoop on this one is over on the new Short Track thread.


----------



## tjd241

*Btw...*

Does anyone else still have trick-or-treaters coming to their door?? This big gorilla showed up SATURDAY the day BEFORE Halloween and has never left since. I think he's a little older than most kids. To top it off, there's not a single piece of candy left in town now... He keeps muttering about Zots and popcorn???... Well, we'll put him to work somewhere... strong lookin fella... maybe if we can calm him down he can lift cars up for tar changes.










Thanks Bob...you shouldn't have...Zilla


----------



## bobhch

*You are welcome my friend...Enjoy your Christmas in November!*

Not one but two....Yet A-Nuther Cobra sent by Joe the Light up King!

The Phone truck is OFF THE HOOK! Man this place has it going on...red Pig Camaro too. Sweet!

Hey, Hey were the Monkees....people say we monkey around.

Bob...to busy singing to put anybody down...zilla


----------



## slotto

Nice van. I love things with headlights


----------



## tjd241

*Days of yore...*

... or is that yar? I had Willys fever even back then.


----------



## WesJY

You have a awesome tracks, layouts and awesome cars!!! :thumbsup:

Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Ghosts...*

Only 1 pictured is sill around Wes (white Charger)... Some fell victim to "the knife" others traded away to make room for new ones. Back then I hadn't yet found a favorite body type/style, so I pretty much just picked up anything I saw.


----------



## Rolls

WesJY said:


> You have a awesome tracks, layouts and awesome cars!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep them coming!!
> 
> Wes


What Wes said!


----------



## bobhch

Welcome to Nuther World....Sweet pics of yester-year!

Bob...Cut em' up and spit them out...zilla


----------



## scratch

Nice layout, and very nice cards too . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice trip in the wayback machine nuther!!! I find it amusing when I look back in time to see how I used to do things on my last table, and how much I progressed . If I ever get to my next table, I'll do it completely different. It's all part of the learning process, and making mistakes and trial and error all help in making the right choices later. Nutherland looks like it was a challenge with all the hair pin turns.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Also, as I thin out my collection, I'm seeing things in a different light. What was important to me before really isn't so much now. Sure I'm clearing out the display, but the really important cars are still there on the top shelves.... my HT cars. I'll eat cardboard for dinner before those go anywhere. I can pretty much always buy or make replacements for the ones that go now.


----------



## win43

Dave,
Looks like that was a VERY challenging track. Love seeing "NutherMobiles" from any era ...... :woohoo:


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks fellas...*

Nice of you all to drop by. :hat:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool pics TJ. Thanks for posting.


----------



## scratch

Winners to be sure, nicely done . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the pics Dave!!! Always fun going down memory lane!!! RM


----------



## tjd241




----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks nutherD!


----------



## Rolls

Right back atcha, 'nuther Dave!


----------



## WesJY

You TOO!!!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Merry Xmas TJ!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours Dave!!! RM


----------



## win43

YOU TOO Dave


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


>


Merry Christmas Nuther Dave HO,HO,HO

Hey Hilltop,

What I see in this picture is a Mustang broken down on the side of the road. 

The Camaro is just getting ready to pass it up...H :freak:,H :freak:,H :freak: Just kidding all you Ford guys. lol

Happy New Year :hat:

Bob...found on road dead...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

Merry Christmas Dave!

And for you Chevy guys, for every "found on road dead" there's the "Heartbreak of America":jest: Happy New Year everyone!:hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Merry Christmas to you and yours ND!!!


----------



## tjd241

*'62 Cat...*

For the Pontiac fans..... Here's an MEV 1962 Catalina procured from the wet NW Coast. (thanks Win)... It's a blem kit that cleaned up just fine. The LHO crew got'er spiffed up and tuned for a few test laps this AM. All stock except a slight rounding out of the rear wheel wells to better accomodate the Tuffy set-up most of our full-size cars run. Thx for stoppin by. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's gorgeous ND!!! And knowing first hand what you can do to a chassis, I bet she flies!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Sweet Catalina, 'nuther! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Looks great on your layout in these pics....Cool Beans!*

Another Be-u-tey-full slot creation by the Nuther Man!! 

Dave you always build some neat stuff!! Makes anyone just want to reach through the screen & grab it & if we could, we would to.

The blue with white decals on this fit right in with the blue headlights. The rims.........oh you know they are cool don't you? 

Bob...a ND car always has that special "BAM" look to it...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool Cat!!! Like the headlight treatment, nice arch on the rear fender wells!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
P.S. Always enjoy the track scenery pics...


----------



## Super Coupe

Nothing like a Pontiac with a 421 ripping around the streets. Nice build. Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks ready for the 500 down at big D in a month . . .


----------



## tjd241

*The British Are Coming ! !.......*

well.... one of them is. Here we have the TR3-Jet. Another MEV (thanks for the trade Win). We have a small venue here, so these little MEV raggies really are in their element here. This one is Testors flat Modern Desert Sand, with the opaque windshield ground off, clear replaces it, a steering wheel, and our signature doggie dishes on all corners. thnx HObos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

looks great


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome job! Great choice on color, looks like an antique white almost.


----------



## tjd241

Thx for the looks and kind words fellas.


----------



## slotcarman12078

ND, you always have just the right balance of detail, decals, and spot on color choices!! This TR3 jet is right on the money, perfect!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Some sweet looking rides there!! That cat gives me some ideas. I also grabbed a few of those blems from Win. Good stuff there!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CAR!! I like what you did to it to make it more realistic. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


>


That's driving on the edge!!! Watch the loose stuff, would be a shame to scratch a beautiful car!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Smooth! The color is *perfect* for that TR-3. Koni (and all the) decals are way cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on the both Catalina (Great Stance) & TR-3 with great driver detail painting! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

That Catalina looks great.

Love the Triumph :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

You really have the whole "Land Ho thing go'in on. Another perfect car for your great track. You have found that niche that we all have been striving for... a perfect blend of realism, dioramas, and your own signature style while still holding on to the purist slot car vision. My hat is off to you!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Thanky Yankee. I for one.. am looking forward to *your* next creations. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*kick up some dust in the corners with this one...Yeah!*

This little car has it all...lots of detail to paint and a neat open cockpit look!

Great Job on this one NuThEr! Bet she drives as nice as she looks. Drive it hard man....Screeeeeatch, rrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Bob...38 is lookin' great...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

tjd241 said:


> Thanky Yankee. I for one.. am looking forward to *your* next creations. :thumbsup:


The only thing I'm creating right now is more work around the house...paint, tile, carpet, plumbing, if you get my drift. Looks like it won't happen before mid to late summer if I'm lucky.


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

Is that an Ascot? Your attention to detail is second to none Dave. You are truly the master of the Brittanic oil droolers.

Cat in blue looks great! I'da never thunk of one for a racer.


----------



## tjd241

*Bloody well right...*



Bill Hall said:


> Is that an Ascot?


Typical attire for the M.H.I.M.R.B. chaps.


----------



## tjd241

*This one's been bug'n me....*

... in a good way. I really wanted to be sure to make it a good running mate for another bod just like it that got done quite some time ago (the red one). Both are castings from JoeZ ( thanks Joe :thumbsup: ). They were very easy to work on and really well made/proportioned for a tjet chassis. The color is Star Spangled Blue (testors metallic one coat lacquer), sent to me as a sample from Winthrop J Gillchrest out of Walla Walla, WA. My additions were the pipes out the back and the clear windows all around cut from blister pack plastic. The wheels are Vincents and the tars are PVT rears with O-ring fronts. I like stuff in pairs with my 2-laner here at Land HO and these are good examples in that regard. Thanx for stopping in. :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool pair of V-Bug-Ya's!

#3


----------



## bobhch

*Makes sence that #4 would come after #3....Kewl VWs!*



joez870 said:


> Great couple of new stunners, Nuther! :thumbsup:
> Looking at your work gets the creative flow going for sure!
> 
> Personally, I can see ol'Bill runnin' the tyres off of that coupe! Good show! :thumbsup:


If JoeZ was still here I bet he would make this post again about these bugs.

This is post #11 of this thread that he made about a couple of other cars you built.

Bob...Love the Bugs!!!...zilla


----------



## WesJY

KEWL BUGS!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Veeee Weeeee POWer!!!! Nice bug ND!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I miss Joez...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool bugs ND!!! Like them sidelicks on the No.4 and the cool wheels. Did they quit making aluminum, surely you haven't ran out???  RM


----------



## Rolls

Cool Beetles, ND!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

o man bugs!!! i have a soft spot for,em nd you did a nice job on them. i think the only bug available is a dash i think.


----------



## alpink

Auto World had a release of bugs recently


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those decals were from Rob's... RIP...


----------



## Bill Hall

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool bugs ND!!! Like them sidelicks on the No.4 and the cool wheels. Did they quit making aluminum, surely you haven't ran out???  RM


tee hee.....my exact thoughts!

Nice return from hiatus Dave!


----------



## XracerHO

Cool bugs with wild exhaust pipes! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Did they quit making aluminum, surely you haven't ran out???  RM


Never out completely, but we are a little low. Let's take a look out behind the shed.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now I know why you have so many sets!!! I guess the lathe/CNC machine is down for repair...RM


----------



## videojimmy

love the bugs.... VERY cool!

also love the decals.... Rob made some great stuff.
I almost hesitate to use the decals I have from him


----------



## bobhch

videojimmy said:


> love the bugs.... VERY cool!
> 
> also love the decals.... Rob made some great stuff.
> I almost hesitate to use the decals I have from him


Jimmy,

Yep Rob made some great decals & I use mine all the time.
It always puts a SMILE  on my face to think that he is looking down as they get applied. Rob was a great guy (RIP) We miss yah man. 

It is hard to imagine running out of a certain style of decals he made but, that will happen someday I'm sure. It always seems that a Radical Decal & a Slotrod65 mixture of decals ends up on about every one of my builds. Good Stuff. :thumbsup:

Bob...use them or loose them...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

videojimmy said:


> love the bugs.... VERY cool!
> 
> also love the decals.... Rob made some great stuff.
> I almost hesitate to use the decals I have from him




Umm who is Rob and which name did he go under? I believe I have some Radical's, is this he? I also think I have some slotrod's too. In a very little quantity i'm sad to say.

I am currently looking for drag decals, anyone help me?


----------



## win43

Dave

I'm "bugging out" Those V Ws are sweet!!!!
I love the detail on the headlights ...... "HIPPIE POWER" :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Last time I was in Parsippany (oh heck, the only time) Tom S had some of Slotrod's decals.. I would imagine he still has some, and Phred (Slotrod) is active here on HT. 

Sadly, Rob (radical decals aka Rob's modeling) passed away last year. His sister came on here to fill us in on the bad news, and hasn't been on the boards since. She left no email add'y, so there is no easy way of getting hold of the family to see if anyone can carry on Rob's work. 

JoeZ would be proud of the job you did on both of them buggies, nuther!!


----------



## tjd241

*funny dat...*



win43 said:


> I love the detail on the headlights ...... "HIPPIE POWER" :woohoo:


The headlight body detail got a little lost under even the light coats of paint I laid down, so it was a no brainer to hippify the red one to avoid painting them on by hand. The newer blue one I used 2 white dot decals but alone they looked a bit plain. I looked over my small decals for something logo-ish to put on top of the dots and I found the 2 decals you see. They seemed to fit perfect. They are on the vintage sheets that came on tear-off pads that all the old hobby stores had. (running pretty low now I'm afraid). I never knew what company these were for. I laughed when I took a magnifyer to them because they were so tiny. I wanted to see who I was plastering on there. Low and behold those just happen to be vintage CIBIE logos... CIBIE being the mfg of rally lamps (and still in business I believe). What are the odds of a pick like that again?...lol










Thanks for taking a peek everyone. I appreciate the nice comments. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

A most illuminating post!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I have some of those old tear-off decal sheets too . . . need to clear coat them as some of the decals want to disintegrate now.

I thought I saw online somewhere where Patto or someone had copied them . . .


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Bug. Love that blue color and those decals look great. Wheels just finish it off nice!


----------



## tjd241

*Dust Alert...*

Kinda let things slide over the latter part of Winter, but managed to push one more out before trout season. This one's going out west to Jerry. I was in the mood to do an MEV body like this, so Jerry sent me the raw materials and I did it up LHO style. Tiny little thing that Mike Vitale puts out :freak:... Had to bob the front of the chassis a bit so the shoes could travel freely. A little upwards bend shortens the shoes just enough to tuck them in nicely though. Sorry about the dust ... dang this camera... it picks up every freakin speck. I did a little check treatment over the gunmetal roof, some sponsors on the doors, and a little surprise hippy customization for the customer. 














































Thanks for stoppin by. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

Jeez thats a tiny lil' thing!

I look forward to crash.....er....running it the next time I get up to Jerry's. Looks like the blue metallic base has some nice dance to it...you didnt mention the brand or color!...??

Nifty as always Dave!


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!!

THANKS Dave.


----------



## bobhch

*Gotta love the ND cLASSics!!*

Nuther that is a great Mini for Jerry to Hippy around his track in!

Oooooh and Bill gets to drive it also...Lucky. :hat:

Bob...neat little miny Mini...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET MINI COOPER!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Hippy Mini, also like the rim & tire combination. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Mini ND!!! Like the checkers on top!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wonder if they make hood ornaments for those???  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's funny but two things struck me about this car the second I saw it. First off it is undeniably a Land HO production... And because of the first thing, and _how_ it was done up, the second thing was where it was destined to live. :lol:

Nuther Dave has a knack for fixing just the right decals in just the right places and stopping when there's just enough (kudos to Mrs. ND for her assistance). The result is always a tastefully detailed car that is sure to look as good as it runs!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

She's sweet and I've no doubt her new owner will run the wheels off her!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks guys...*

... Very much appreciate the nice comments...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> . . . Sorry about the dust ... dang this camera... it picks up every freakin speck . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for stoppin by. :wave:


Cool Mini! My camera is great for picking up dust too - and cat hair - that stuff gets everywhere I swear.


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job on the Mini TJ. The checker roof is clever!


----------



## tjd241

*I got 'Doba'd....*

A new arrival was trucked in from Milwaukee yesterday afternoon. After were uncrated her, the jaws began to drop. This FINE lookin Shea Trucking Camaro was revealed. Race prepped by Wisconsin's own *Caveman Motors*. Pics simply don't do it justice. This will be right at home here at Land HO. After some quick nut and bolting we did a few parade laps.... what a beauty. Then a few local HObos joined in to trade some paint and see what they'd be up against in the season to come. 

Thanks 'Doba... Work has been (let's say) "challenging" lately. This put a smile on my face and a few gallons of fun in the tank just when I was runnin on fumes. Outstanding Timing!!!! :wave::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nothing kicks up the adrenaline more than an unexpected surprise!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What's fun for some of us is the kick of knowing it's coming, and the anticipation of waiting for the mail man to do his job. :lol: I hope things smooth out at work for ya Dave!! :freak:


----------



## bobhch

*If the World worked like HT does there would be no problems...*

Nuther Dave got 'Doba'd.... 

Bam..........great pics show it all! Just another example of what makes HobbyTalk a great place! 

:hat: Awesum Slot cars, Real people who really care and Great freinds!! :hat:

Bob...Fill her up with a few gallons of Land Ho/Doba fun please...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Weeeeeee! Looks right at home! :thumbsup:

Glad I could help ya get a few more _smiles_ per gallon this week


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Dave, those are outstanding pix and great background scenery- Awesome CARS too :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

ND,
Sweet as usual! OFD


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS! I like that Camaro with red rims - it looks sharp!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*I agree....*



WesJY said:


> SWEET CARS! I like that Camaro with red rims - it looks sharp! Wes


It's from WI... All the cars out there have been 'Dobafied.


----------



## tjd241

*Little Italy... (well sorta)*

We received a 2nd Mini from Port Cooper Motor Werx. We wanted to really give this one an international look. SO... made a phone call to our goomba Aldo across the pond at the Scuderia in Maranello, Italy. Placed an order for true Ferrari Red... went to pay for it and Aldo said "Atsa no charge"... "Tell you what you gonna do"... "You make the little car wear the horse"... "My men come and tuna da engine".... "You getta the paint onna my house"... (I believe he meant on *THE* house)... but regardless, there's an offer I just couldn't refuse. So here's our new international effort.














































_... and if yer wondering just how "mini" is a Mini???... Here's a side by side with one of best known little HO bods out there. Had to bob the chassis back a hair to get free shoe travel_ :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mama Mia!!! She is magnifico!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Tella da driver not to get no pizza sauce onna da seats!!


----------



## plymouth71

Bueno!


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice build TJ. It all works!


----------



## tjd241

*... and a tip'o da cap to Shelton Chassis.*

Tucked behind the new Italian Job is our newly re-worked Vette. Fresh back from a trip out West to get a little work on the chassis. AND... A beast now lurks in the herd... The Cheetah ragtop went out there too. Now a lot lower and a lot faster... a real handful on our tiny digs... Expert attention to ride height complements a couple of our classic Land HO style runners... small cars, small track, BIG fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Mama Mia!!! She is magnifico!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Tella da driver not to get no pizza sauce onna da seats!!


:lol: Dat is a Funny...Laufa oUta Louda I am-ah

Great Mini Nuther-a Dave-a!!

Bob...Tuna in a da Engine...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

Thatsa a speecy spacey spicy Mini :woohoo:

The other cars are great too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great work on foreign relations!!! Cool Mini with some good looking detail, liking that Vette the best, just a Chevy thing with me... Always enjoy seeing your pics, that's one good looking track!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Like the background track views included with the Great SMALL cars builds: Mini, Vet & Cheetah. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice job of getting the chassis under the body. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool stuff! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*A dab here ...and a dab there*

Dat's uh mini meatballa! The marinara glaze suits her perfectly. She's one tight packy. 

Cool cars are one thing, watching the little details grow around Dave's track as the years go by is always very inspiring as well. 

To be honest, I didnt have that much to do on the Cheetah and the Vette. Dave's "Nutherizing" techniques always provide a perfect platform to begin with. Yer just not gonna get one more beans out of it unless you start throwing hotrod parts in. It's the unseen part of his art. I just put a few nips and cuts here and there.

True story: (Like we say at work, things are gonna get a lot more broke , before they get fixed :freak I took the Vette for a spin and it had so much zip and coast that I plowed the turn 4 guardrail and the subsequent barrel roll ripped Squirreling Moose from his mount! hahahahaha! I had to fix it before I shipped it back. What a dumb-ass! 

We could have gotten a lot more drop out of the Corvette, but Dave's nifty paint work may not have survived. The tiny eliptical wells dont lend themselves to the drop axle trick without some serious reshaping. I'd like to revisit the bodystyle. Just getting the chassis in without whacking the front valence is a trick. 

Perhaps you should try the stock magnets on the Roadster...or maybe standard AFX units? I set it up on my flat track and always fingered you'd detune it to suit your road course. The Tuff Ones or stock AFX magnets might be a great compromise. I was remiss not to send a set back with the stockers.


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks for the looks and good words fellas...*

Gonna leave the mags as is Bill. I just won't take it outta 3rd. lol.... Actually I run the Tri-Power pack, so if I feel myself getting careless I can dial down to the intermediate setting... honestly though, a couple laps and you just get into a groove on this track... nuthin special required , just some trigger time. :wave:


----------



## tjd241

*No... Not HO... but...*

Nuthin new on the bench lately, so I thought I'd show the new wheels on the Land HO patrol vehicle. Ditched the beat-up factory steelies in favor of these Outlaw II's. Not my usual dog-dish, but a good choice for a Jeep. Saved up for awhile and just pulled the trigger last week. Very smooth roll and all slight wiggles are now gone. _Almost_ like puttin JW's on. :hat:


----------



## bobhch

I love Jeeps!!!!!!!!!!!

Nuther those rims look Fan-tab-u-lous Dude!!

At 6' 2 1/2" tall my head hits the roof...dang 
Our son Fletcher told me to lower the seat...Genius!

Bob...2 tall to own a jeep...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great lookin' Jeep! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I always thought it would be cool to own a Jeep someday, but I'd want to drive it top off most of the time. You get about 20 days of decent weather for that around here per year, so it just isn't worth it at this point for me . . . kind of like owning a convertible. Maybe I could get one for the piles of snow we get . . . 

Maybe once I get to SC I can do a Jeep or Miata.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pepe is looking spiffy with a new set of dress shoes!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I love rag tops!!! Even when it's snowing I'd put the top down!! I'm crazy that way, though!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## tjd241

*test*

test

[


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep...


----------



## Super Coupe

TEST RESULTS: PASS
>Tom<


----------



## win43

PePe is looking "Bueno" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Been awhile...*

... just in a holding pattern mostly. Here's a couple in the Skunk Werks though. None completed, but they managed to migrate from here to there on the workbench, and picked up a tweak and color along the (long) way. Hoping to wrap these up over the T-Day Holiday long week-end.

First up is the main course. A Faller XKE Coupe. I always liked the Aurora Jag, but the Faller version (to me) really nails the flavor of the XKE's long schnozzola. I recently sold my Aurora Jag and that left me with 1 bone stock Faller. Problem is the Faller model has no meat where the front valance is supposed to be under the bumper. Kinda looks like they forgot about it. I debated whether to fool with a perfectly good body for literally YEARS. Well, I guess I thought about it long enough and pulled the trigger on the nose job. I did an outright delete and fill as far as the bumper goes to give it a racing profile up front. The rear will keep it's chrome though, and we'll put a nice set of quad exhaust tips too. Lots more details to go.




























Next on the Holiday Menu is another Jag product. This one is MEV's D-Type. I had a couple years ago, but traded them away. Jonesing for one again, Win oblidged me on a trade recenly, so I finally got my kitty to come home. Par for the course at LHO, the stock MEV solid resin windshield got buzzed off in favor of a clear plexi windscreen. Still needs painting details, an arm transplant for the driver, and a steering wheel. Also, the 2 ports on each side will have 2 exhaust pipes before we call this one done.




























Lastly is a pull-back Charger that was splashed with ELO and needed a repaint. Used to be white with a black top. Yeah, seems like I'm workin that green color pretty hard, but actually this one is likely hitting the trail for the fast approaching Xmas Deal, so it won't really matter. Just a straight-up strip and repaint. Still needs Future (actually they all do).



















We'll post up again when there are some finished products to show.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

They all look great Dave!!! :thumbsup:

I really like the D-type, I'm a big fan.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great looking batch of cars nuther!! I've had a Lindy Jag on the back burner for over a year now.. I feel inspired!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff ND!!! I remember that green myself on that good looking El Nomino you built, at least it looks about the same color...RM


----------



## torredcuda

The green fits the Charger as I it seems like 90% of the ealry `70`s cars were some kind of green.


----------



## bobhch

Good Nuther Dave paint stories being told by the fire during the Holiday Season.
Just pour me some Eggnog and slice me off a piece of that Turkey Honey I'm home for Christmas Baby! :thumbsup:

This brings me back to the 70s when all the slot cars were hung by the fireplace with care...Very Neat bodies Dave!!

Bob...Santa I want slot cars for Christmas again PLEASE...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*doh ! ! ....*

I'm terrible at before/after camera work... Usually I think to show the *"before"*... only after the *"after"* has already happened. I couldn't find a good pic of the Faller Jag front end, but this Youtube vid shows the front clip pretty well. Below the front bumper is no body work.... not complaining mind you... the bod was a gift from a couple years back... I just wanted to show why I did the nose job. btw... Thanks Claus, I hope you don't mind me having my way with this one!!!! 

I liked his look here...










Here is the Faller...






Along the way looking for a Jag pic, I also found this video with a great Faller layout. I like track plans like this. The landscape could be a little greener, but that's my druthers. If I ever have to downsize... I'd have something like this....







Thanks for looking guys. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

Twinkle twinkle...little car. 

Cool colors Dave. Nifty photo work too. Really highlights the effect of the metallic. Beautiful shimmer!


----------



## tjd241

*fixed the video links to view here...*

Here is the Faller...






Along the way looking for a Jag pic, I also found this video with a great Faller layout. I like track plans like this. The landscape could be a little greener, but that's my druthers. If I ever have to downsize... I'd have something like this....


----------



## tjd241

*Very interesting...*

These kind of tracks really inspired me to build mine. Love the Faller stuff.


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanx alot Dave ....you bastage! 

Like a monkey on crack. I spent a whole afternoon "Tubing" through all the awesome German layouts, especially the Marklin and Faller. :freak: 

I been high centered for a bit and this is just the thing to get me off my tukus. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do believe nuther is giving us one of those subliminal messages....  You know.. poke, poke... prod, prod!!!  Let's go guys!! 

It's going on 2 years since the big table went bye bye, and I still have yet to come up with a solid track plan and get started.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Jags & Charger!! :thumbsup: Faller layouts & track system were very good. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Love those videos Nuther Dave...thanks for Sharon!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can't wait untill Fletcher and I can run our cars again....dang. 

Bob...  our cave is Under Construction right now ...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*With 2 Cats In The Yard.....*

How can life be hard ! !


----------



## tjd241

*D-Type MEV customized...*

I really like Mike's ragtop racers. Typically I put in a clear windshield, detail the driver, put in a steering wheel, and then hog out as much as posible. In taking out the solid windshield on his one, I had to remove the driver arms. I grafted in a pair from a Woodland Scenics guy so he could steer the dern thing. Did some exhaust trickery on this one too.


----------



## tjd241

*Faller XKE customized...*

Got this from Claus. I decided to give it more of a racing flavor as opposed to the stock street classic. So, I resculpted the schnozola. Wheels were a special touch that I got from Win. Tucked a pair of Piggy's exhaust pipes in the fender wells... cuz there was room. In my own twisted mind I'm thinkin V12 manifold, 6 per side, and 3 per pipe out 2 on each of da sides. 



















thx fer lookin.... :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Digging this pair...*

A Jaguar a day helps keep the Doctor away...well something like that?

Very Nice Metalic blue with white headers #89 & Metalic green #20 Jags!!

Bob...a couple of cool Classic ND builds...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice pair of kitties, ND!! I like that greenie just a little more than the blue one. Excellent exhaust work on both!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Oh, and you done inspired me to throw a Lindy jag into the mix on my bench!!! I've been holding off on it because the tail lights are going to be tricky...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Way cool - excellent 'classic' colors too! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Tanks fellars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool wheeling right there on both accounts!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great pair of Jags & really like the exhaust treatment on both! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Might as well dig some dirt....*

Thought I should post this up for posterity sake. It's on the auction block in Swap & Sell, but what the heck... We did build it here at L-HO and it really should be part of the permanent record. :dude:




























The last shot pretty much explains what we're all about here... Pure T-Jets and proud of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

i,m likin all 3 of these builds. the headers on the d type are a nice look. seems i remember you hand wrapped some headers that made me shake my head in amazement! but the chevelle gets my vote!! full blown race car man thats what i,m talkinbout.


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome looking cars TJ. Details and decals look great.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This was well worth bringing over to the next page....



tjd241 said:


> Thought I should post this up for posterity sake. It's on the auction block in Swap & Sell, but what the heck... We did build it here at L-HO and it really should be part of the permanent record. :dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last shot pretty much explains what we're all about here... Pure T-Jets and proud of it. :thumbsup:


One tough Chevelle Nuther!!!
Great detail on this, especially the lift off hood.

Nice work is all that exists in the land of HO. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks HObos....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> lift off hood.


All these were builds I really diddled around the bench for quite a long time. ... Then by the time I got off my arse and decided to finish them... the ideas were all in place and I knocked 'em out pretty fast. The old _*"just walk away"*_ tactic served me pretty well on all counts. The hood is a catfood can top that I hammered out and cut to roughly the profile of the stock hood only waay flatter. I saw the big scale modelers using metal for certain parts and figured what the heck. Plastic just looked too much like plastic trying to look like metal. The missing front pin was so it wouldn't look too cookie cutter perfect and predictable. What self respecting Saturday Night Race Team doesn't have a few coils of piano wire hang'n around just in case??


----------



## slotcarman12078

What's really cool about the hood is it looks like it belongs there. Like they had to do a midnight run to the salvage yard to snag a new front clip, but they left the hood for another time and hammered the damaged one back down for the next race. They did have to paint the "hot" parts..Don't ask me how I would know something like this scenario could happen...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey 'Nuther, Re: the Hood >was the cat food can lid made from Aluminum or the Tin kind ?


----------



## Bill Hall

*Nailed it!*

What Dave really sees and how he applys it always makes me chuckle in amazement. Over the years I've watched him integrate all sorts of household items and whatnot into Land HO builds. 

Gus said he'd be more impressed if you'd fashioned the hood from Fancy Feast ....but if thats all you got....


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> What Dave really sees and how he applys it always makes me chuckle in amazement. Over the years I've watched him integrate all sorts of household items and whatnot into Land HO builds.
> 
> Gus said he'd be more impressed if you'd fashioned the hood from Fancy Feast ....but if thats all you got....



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA...OMG...Bill that is Funny Stuuuuff...AHHAHAHHAAHA :lol:

It is always a blast to see another from Nuther!!
You can see part of his soul in each of his builds.

Bob...:lol:Fancy Feast:lol:...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Tell 'em to look closer Bill...*



Bill Hall said:


> Gus said he'd be more impressed if you'd fashioned the hood from Fancy Feast


I kid you not... Material was sourced from...










... The inside surface of the can (aluminum I believe Ralph) is coated with a plastic material and has to be ground off (easily done). Nothing will stick otherwise. (regardless of flavor)...lol Nuther...mmmmBeefy...Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

In light of this new information, I do believe there were a couple of slight decal alterations necessary. Shown below is the revised decal selection...












:tongue:


----------



## tjd241

*Beaten at my own game...*

The old decal presto change-o.... Touche Joseph.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry Dave.. I couldn't resist..


----------



## partspig

UMMM, Joe shouldn't that be Cat "The Rat" Foster ????  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

Or "Cat in the Hat" Foster..


----------



## bobhch

With the new Intel of Fancy Feast actually being the hood material for the Chevelle...
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Check Gus out...he is one Tough Cookie...

No change in his facial expressions. 
You just can't figure out what he is thinking.










Cat Foster & Purr t-jets...lol slotcarman you are cracking me up Dude.

Bz


----------



## Bill Hall

*A lucky camera shot*



bobhch said:


> With the new Intel of Fancy Feast actually being the hood material for the Chevelle...
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Check Gus out...he is one Tough Cookie...
> 
> No change in his facial expressions.
> You just can't figure out what he is thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Foster & Purr t-jets...lol slotcarman you are cracking me up Dude.
> 
> Bz




A. Wheres that cute white haired pussy cat that does the fancy feast commercial?

B. Birdies taste like chicken....got any?

C. If you dont pet me, I'll bite your slotcar.

D. All of the above


----------



## tjd241

*This one was a dark horse...*

By that I mean, it was in a nice lot of project bods that Dennis (PP) sent to me, but it didn't reveal itself to me until I was into the build. I like the old tiny ragtops so I decide to give this Vibe a whirl. It was tan and the rockers just in front of the rear wheels on both sides had been methodically heated and curled out and up... ( the horror.... the horror ). Kinda like some kid in the 60's owned it and was also a fan of the Rocket J Squirrel look. Other than that and it was driverless and had no glass, it did peak my interest. I had a tan donor body that I could have used to piece in a repair on both sides, but first I wanted to try and undo the damage by using what must have been the tool of choice of the original little degenerate who ruined it back in the 60's.... a *hot* screwdriver. Worst case I would remove the damaged section anyway so why not?... With a tea light candle I heated one side *only* of a clean flathead driver. With great care I put the hot blade almost right against the inside of the damaged area... but not right on it. I didn't want to char-broil or sizzle it... I just wanted to soften it up. With tweezers I worked the panels down to flat. Actually came out pretty decent. It was born to run so I thought it was fine as is and just gave it a light sanding. Windshield ironically was robbed from the JL pullback Vette that is the knock-off of the Vibe Vette. Just did a little reshaping on it. Visors look good. Driver is a cast-off torso and a Baja Blazer head. This XK140 now holds a place of honor with the rest of my old raggies. Thanks PP... I'll have to cook up something for you with one of the others you sent. :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice save! That looks great :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

GREAT Save, good looking Jag with right hand drive. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

A Nuther Classic old school build by the Nutherlander!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The eye catching White on a smooth fixed up body just looks so right with the decal and red interior you added. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...133 bottles of beer on the wall, 133 bottles of beer...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sweety lil Jag you got there, 'Nuther :thumbsup: Sumthing ya just don't see these days


----------



## JordanZ870

Slick trick with the windscreen, ND!

NONE of your cars EVER look like they have stuff just
stuck onto them. You have an eye for what belongs. :thumbsup:
Nice save 
Its a beautiful car!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great save!!! Detailed clean and smooth!!! Hope the other cars running on the track at the same time, are right hand drive... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent rescue job, nuther!! We'd never have known of the curly wheel wells if you hadn't said so. As always, the perfect balance...Paint, trim, and well thought out decal application make this a fine addition to your stable! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Not a hair out of place.

Save for your expert touches she looks like the day she was born. I always get a kick out of yer sumptin' from nutten' styling.


----------



## partspig

tjd241 said:


> It was born to run so I thought it was fine as is and just gave it a light sanding. Windshield ironically was robbed from the JL pullback Vette that is the knock-off of the Vibe Vette. Just did a little reshaping on it. Visors look good. Driver is a cast-off torso and a Baja Blazer head. This XK140 now holds a place of honor with the rest of my old raggies. Thanks PP... I'll have to cook up something for you with one of the others you sent. :wave:


That's a really cool resto Nuther! I like it! ummmm...... by the way I am working on a "nuther" box of headless bodies for ya! Gotta love the bargain boxes!!  pig


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: J-Bomb bomb bomb da J bomb bomb !! Cool classic JaG !! I LOVE IT !!

Neal :dude:


----------



## 41-willys

Dave, great looking car!!:thumbsup: a nuther masterpiece. sorry I could not resist


----------



## jobobvideo

nice clean lines, proportional spacing of the design elements...too sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## 66Galaxie500

Nice detailing job. :thumbsup: This car is ready for the "vintage sports car races". I would like to see a head-on picture of the front.


----------



## tjd241

*Okay Sure...*



66Galaxie500 said:


> :thumbsup: I would like to see a head-on picture of the front.


Coming...









Going...









Thanks for the kind words fellas!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Off the hook Jag racer nuther!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Super Coupe

Either way,coming or going,looks like a great little cruiser.:thumbsup:Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## joegri

*the detail...amazing*

i keep going back n lookin at this build and the detail is supurb! it,s the visors that get me. nice choice of rims n tires too. howz she go? whats under the hood nuther?. if you have keeper fish i spect it wont be long till they get here.fact i,ll bet they are here.


----------



## tjd241

*No fuss no muss...*

The visors even surprised me Joe. The entire windshield (visors included) was plucked off a JL pullback Vette. Land HO doesn't have the budget or patience to find genny Vibe glass and even repro glass was too spendy. I usually take some time before I cut to scour the net for pics of the vintage 1:1 cars. Many of the 1:1 racers I've modelled have their roots on the street and are found in pics where you can see the engineers really prepped and track-afied them for racing. This model 1:1 Jag I found in pics from back in the day semed more often to have just been plopped on the track in street trim (body wise). I really didn't see many vintage pics of of them with shorty plexiglass racing windscreens, so I went with this one. Not that I'm a slave to only what was ever used, but I do like to stay sorta similar. I had to re-contour the bottom quite a bit and decrease the overall side-to-side width to make it practical to use though. On other small rag top builds I've done like MEV's I was able to work the cowl area pretty agressively and in some cases even cut a channel into it, but this bod is original Explodo-Tjet-Tan and I had to limit my work to reshaping just the glass itself. Making that fit the bod instead of bringing the 2 together and hammering on both. I kinda "thought" it was gonna work, but wasn't sure until I had really gotten into it. The original Vibe glass is kinda extra tall and overpowering, and I don't really even care for the way they made the hard top, but this seemed to be scaled just right once I trimmed it. Like I said, it even surprised me when it came together. 

Striper Alert: My first good keeper of 2011 was in May... so maybe April 2012???? Gear's ready though... always is.


----------



## tjd241

*Slipped off to page 5 again...*

... well, we've been busy dammit. 

In addition to a thank-you project for Dennis PPig and preparations for anuther Mini Auction next week, we made a parts trade with the Northwest Gang out at Win43's place. Knowing his love for all things '37 Ford... We whipped up this here runner. We call it our Basic Roadster. Not nearly as fussy as some of our past efforts, but it came together nicely. Nuthin sticky-outie on this one. Just tried to capture the subject of our new avatar. Sponsored by Dave's Columbian Heads & Cams... Rollin out the best stuff for hotrodders since the 60's.


----------



## tjd241

... thx fer look'n. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!! That's gorgeous!!! Slick touches there ND!! Smoothed the sides of the hood, the treatment of the grille, shaved fenders with just a hint of roll left out back... Dang that came out pretty!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Page 5? You've been busy?
Pshaw, Dave, you are being modest again.
We all* know that perfection takes time. 


You sure nailed that Salt Shaker, Dave!
The smoothies with gravel throwing rubber
really complete the look!
What a beautiful car! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Yet A Nuther Super Cool ride by Dave to sport the HT pages!! 

Has that I could just jump in and drive this all day look.

If only we were all ho scale. lol

Bob...Go Columbian Dave...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Rodster , Dave :thumbsup: I love your special touches and really like the Lettering and Sponsor Decals.
PS- as You know, I've got a couple of HotRod Roadsters turning into Dirty Coupe projects myself


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


>


That's some cool Hot Rodding right there, smooooooooth details!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Agree w/Sltman: "That's gorgeous!!! Slick touches there ND!!" Plus Moon disks & the Cool driver finish the car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

*now thats trick!!*

gotta like them old street rods!! the full moons really say it all. nice job nuther!! howz she go? whats under the hood? no sand baggin!


----------



## tjd241

*Thx HObos...*

... Inspiration for this piece came from a Street Rodder article I ran across surfing the web. I'm a sucker for the plain jane period stuff from the old days. Yeah all the supercharged high-rise meatloaf pan motored rods of today are great... but give me a bare knuckled vintage highboy any day of the week. This one has been a hotrod since right after WWII and still lives on today. That's some serious lineage. Nice article. :wave:

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/features/0804sr_jim_palmers_1932_ford_highboy_roadster/viewall.html


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Just Love the 1:1*

Dave, I ditto your sentiments on the old Highboys- Right On ! BTW- I love the pic with the car on the trailer, and it still has it's license tag and the tail lights are merely taped over(and it's ready for the Salt!)


tjd241 said:


> ... Inspiration for this piece came from a Street Rodder article I ran across surfing the web. I'm a sucker for the plain jane period stuff from the old days. Yeah all the supercharged high-rise meatloaf pan motored rods of today are great... but give me a bare knuckled vintage highboy any day of the week....


----------



## Bill Hall

*Bulls eye!*

Been kinda quiet at Land Ho...'til you ripped this one over the right field fence and down the road! 
Your choice of color reflects the period nicely. Tight lines and slick accents for a home run finish. 

Interesting shoe voodoo too.

I'm inspired!


----------



## tjd241

*The review...*

JoeLED mentioned the grill: That's just a thinned wash of black paint. It wicked nicely into all the low spots. ( I was both surprised _and_ pleased )

JoeZ mentioned the tars: There's PVT Hotrod slicks in the rear and Weird Jack's Large Tyco-S rubbers out front. The hubs are HR hubs and I got away with putting them in the long (low) wheelbase axle position because they are just short enough after truing to pull it off. Regular height HR slicks usually raise the shoes too high IMHO if you put them in the lower axle position. 

Bill mentioned paint and shoes: This is actually not even a gloss paint. It's Tamiya Dull Red, which dries to a sheen sort of in-between a flat and a satin. I have found that many flats and satins take a finish with Future better than some shinier paints. Gives you a real saturated color and makes it pop once the Future goes on. Shoes?... I like to put a small up-turn on the BSRT502's. No big tech tip there... Quite often this effectively shortens the 502's too much, so then I have to nibble back the chassis around the shoe-hangers so they'll travel freely.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

HOLY SMOKES! Just spotted this one!  Never would've pegged that old Ford kit for a build like that! KILLERRR :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

awesome vintage rod. this one just looks right...

--rick


----------



## WesJY

SWEET HOT ROD! 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Quick Fix...*

This is the Lolo *906* (904) Porsche Bill laid on me awhile back. Originally equipped with some carefully honed AFX hubs and one of Model Murdering's signature dropped chassis. She always had some issues with my unique track set-up in a couple spots. Kinda would belly out on certain elevation changes because it was so well snuggled down. Went like stink otherwise and that polar opposite situation was always a source of GREAT frustration. I had seen these slotted aloomies around on the web, but never knew if they'd work. Jerry was kind enough to offer a set to check them out and then work out a trade deal if they did.... they did. A bit more sticky outtie than Bill's OEM set, but darn good looking nonetheless. Most importantly... the change in attitude and slight altitude has solved the belly-aching. (until next time) :hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those are sharp wheels - very nice look on that one :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that looks sweet with them wheels.. I wish they were a little less pricey... I'd snag a set or two here and there.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking car, those wheels do the trick!!! Great picture too, I might add...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

The 908 looks good , but those WHEELS look FAB ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


>


Way to sus that issue out, Nuther Dave! That was a PERFECT solution!
The wheels look fantastic! They are in perfect proportion to the body
and its ride-height. :thumbsup: Jerry to the rescue! (again!  )


----------



## tjd241

*The final piece of the Trilogy...*

It seems like years... matter of fact it was. Here's part 3 of my Drag-Bug Trilogy. This is a JoeZ cast body. The paint is Tamiya Pearl White. Windows are thanks to diecast blisterpack plastic. Hardly a portion on a diecast car that can't be consumed eh fellas??... lol.  Wheels are Vincents just like part 1 and 2 are running. The formerly untold 3 part story "Bugs" me no more. 














































:wave:


----------



## tjd241

*Finally.... Flying The Colors !*














































thanx fer lookin.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! What a sweet trio!!! #3 fits right in Dave!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: (one for each of'm)
Now give'm back!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome VW trilogy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## partspig

WOW! I am not a big fan of Porsche's, but I must give all involved with that Porsche a good solid round of applause! She looks pretty dang smooth!! AND those Vdubs are cool! Great work from LandHO again!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'd call that hitting the trifecta - very good stuff! :thumbsup: , :thumbsup: & :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


>


Wow, Impressive 3 peat Dave!!! It's a bugfest!!! The man has been busy...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

Great Beetles!


----------



## WesJY

OH MAN! I always have soft spot for beetles!!! Fricking SWEET BUGS!

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster

*Air-Cooled Rocks!*

Wow, two pages of air cooled power! Somehow the Thunderjet "pancake" engine fits the theme perfectly too! With the land ho legendary attention to detail, they are all winners. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Must be German day at Land HO's Old Yankee Work. Claus would be proud of you do you have any of his bodies you can parade around with your new German creations 

Roger Coririe


----------



## clausheupel

*Simply fantastic!!!*



vaBcHRog said:


> Must be German day at Land HO's Old Yankee Work. Claus would be proud of you do you have any of his bodies you can parade around with your new German creations
> 
> Roger Coririe


Hey Rog,

I *am* indeed proud of Dave!!! :wave:

Although there´s none of my old castings in sight here, I really love joez´s lil´ beetles.

Together with Dave´s incredible detail work (just look at the exhaust pipes on the red one - hey Dave, could it be that at least those tubes are from one of my old care packages?! :tongue these are nothing but awesome!!!

Always a pleasure to see what great creations rise with fun from ´nuthin´! 

Best regs and greetings from the other side of the puddle!

Claus


----------



## tjd241

*Yes indeed....*



clausheupel said:


> Hey Dave, could it be that at least those tubes are from one of my old care packages?! :tongue


and thanks Claus... Those are the very same tube/eyelets you sent me. I've gotten a lot of mileage out of that little bag of goodies... From carb stacks, to header extensions, to exhaust pipes and tips. It was/is the gift that keeps on giving.. and believe it or not I still have about a dozen of them left. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Also thanks *everyone* for the views and nice words. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Sigh...*

Ahhhhh....Beetle-mania

Yer just a coupla colors away from an IROC series Dave!
Expertly modled and finished...

...as is your custom.


----------



## bobhch

VWVWVWVWVW

These bugs are Great Nuther Dave!!!!

The Joez bodies are Primo Cool looking with the Clause pipes sticking out. 
Oooooooooooh Dave the paint and decal job....WOOOAH BABY!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

VWVWVWVWVW

That Porsche is looking real Kewl with those Sweet rims and tires!!
Nice vision...

Bob...building bugs is fun to do, do...zilla


----------



## roadrner

ND,
Love the bugs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## tjd241

*It came and went quietly but...*

We hope to cobble something together for Fall.


----------



## joegri

this looks interesting.wonder what nuther has waiting in the wing? and october fest sounds like a fun time too!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Kinda snuck up on you, huh??  Octoberfast has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Burgers!!!!!

Can't wait till Oct now Nuther!!!

:wave:


----------



## bobhch

If I survive GOING OVER THE EDGE Sept. 22nd then Octoberfast is marked on my calendar too!!

Bob...always look forward to a Nuther show...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

tjd241 said:


> We hope to cobble something together for Fall.


   RM


----------



## tjd241

*On with the show (a couple days ahead of schedule)...*

Early kick-off of OctoberFast due to foul weather on the way to New England. Most of the boys agreed it was a good idea to roll into town and start "Fest-ing" in order to beat the big storm. Sunday AM activities consisted of lots of hot laps for each class of car. First up, the light brigade courtesy of joeLED ...


----------



## tjd241

*Vintage racing...*

Participating in these vintage events is nerve racking for owner/drivers, but they never get too crazy. Have to have something to drive home in ya know?


----------



## tjd241

*The Rag'd edge...*

Drop tops.... Starting with a re-worked Bird Cage....


----------



## tjd241

*Mix'n 'em up....*


----------



## tjd241

*The open wheel crew rips it up....*


----------



## tjd241

*Okay buddy... pull over...*

... and park it.


----------



## tjd241

*Line 'em up boys... keep it moving....*














































......thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## tjd241

*Happy B-Day joeZ yeah??*

This one's gonna be head'n out to Joe. A combo B-Day / thank-you build. 

Thanks Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome OctoberFast Car show & Grand opening of Lobsta Burger! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## partspig

Just one word Dave, NICE!!! pig


----------



## ParkRNDL

Man, I LOVE when you post pictures. I can almost see them moving in grainy '60s Cinemascope...

Someday I'll get some landscaping done.

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh man, I wish I could be there to admire all those beauties in real life!!! The next best thing is pictures, so thanks for posting!!! Looks like you had a great turn out of some vintage rides!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## sethndaddy

I like the platform details too, so clean and perfect looking. I'm coming up to race.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dave :thumbsup: Awesome OctoberFast ! All the Eye Candy ! The Colors, the Details on both cars and landscaping- just Blows me away ! Thanks for sharing it, with these wonderful pix


----------



## kcl

Awesome Dave :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall

Very trick...what a treat!

A great way to start my day Dave. Your efforts inspire so many!


----------



## clausheupel

*So coool...*

... and fun to view - you really made my day, Dave! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Fun to see that some of the stuff I sent you over the years is obviously still enjoyed... 

Very best regards and greetings

Claus


----------



## Super Coupe

What a great looking bunch of cars at a beautiful track. Hope all the guys kept their cars in nice shape during the racing. Now time for a burger and a brew to end the day. AWESOME show!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great show - Love them all! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks HObos...*

You mugs are too kind. :dude:



clausheupel said:


> ... Fun to see that some of the stuff I sent you over the years is obviously still enjoyed...  Claus


Boy is it Claus ! ! .... That #98 VW you built and sent stateside served as a PRIME benchmark for me when I first started cutting up cars on my own... I was new back into the hobby in those days and discovering that there were so many ways to go with customizing, painting, and detailing. As you can see, the roof number decal no longer matches the others??... Well, that comes from one too many times ending up on it's roof... lol. Still enjoying it????... puleeeez. :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

What a beautiful event, Nuther Dave!

The location is perfect for the car events you throw together.
Great grub, great curves...and the roads ain't so bad either! 
What a fine looking stable that rolled in today. I am glad that you
were on hand to capture the action. :thumbsup:

As far as the green bug goes, Holy Hannah!
That sure is a pretty one! Thank you so much!
Anyone who has had the pleasure of running one of
your "Nutherized" cars will know how excited I am, yeah?
The throttle response is always butter-smooth and 
they coast for days! I can hardly wait to take it for a spin!

Though the routed Mullet Raceway is gone, I still have a door track
worth of plastic that I held back from the miles of tyco I shipped
off to a new home some years back.
When I get settled into the new cave, I will have the door set up
while I work on the Hippy TreeHugger track (in fine Nuther scenic tradition)
so I can still play little cars. It will be some months before BugZ gets to
stretch its legs on the monster I am planning.
It will be a lot of fun to run it around on the door during construction, though. :thumbsup:

Thank you again, Dave! :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

What an honor to lead off this year's October-fast!! What a great collection, Dave! Every one is a winner!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

great festival of cars dave! and the pics say it all. nice job!!


----------



## Bill Hall

My second day waking up at Oktoberfast. 

It's already starting to feel like a tradition. Dave is a master of the vignette. We've watched him build this layout step by step and bit by bit...and I never "tire" of getting lost in all the nooks and crannies.

This morning I'm playing guess what the tonneau covers are made of...???

Re-molecularized saran wrap...?

Vulcanized soft tortilla...?

Naw ....it's gotta be "remediated Gortex" recycled from a Helly Hansen he found washed up on the beach one day when he was fishing.


----------



## alpink

just amazing and a very enjoyable tour of the fest. now, hunker down for some high tide and winds.


----------



## win43

AWESOME

GREAT SHOW!!!!! SUPER CARS and good luck and sucess to the new Lobsta-burger.


----------



## bobhch

Dave your OctoberFast is rockin' n sockin' the Doors off this Place Dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Always dig your hip hop cool way of building fun racers!! 

Thanks for taking the time to post up all these great landscaped slot car images for us HT doofuses to see.

Bz


----------



## kiwidave

Day 3 visitor here!! Awesome show, cars, and pics! Great stuff TJ!


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!!!!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Is it....*

... time ?


----------



## tjd241

Wait for iiiiit....


----------



## tjd241

*Finally....*


----------



## slotcarman12078

DoBa? :lol: Happy Thanksgiving Dave!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Dave. 

I'm savoring every moment of our favorite holiday.


----------



## tjd241

.... people say we Monkee around.


----------



## win43

LMAO TOO FUNNY. Hope ya had a good one.


----------



## bobhch

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Apes!!

Bob...Rock Lobster...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Clammy Calamity...*

We've needed an upgrade to our emergency services response vehicles for quite some time. Here's a brand new one we just finished.


----------



## tjd241

*In keeping with Upgrades...*

Both the new Chief Car and the old Land Ho S.U.T. (service utility truckster) were outfitted with roof lights up at the Creative Light and Motion's garage. JoeLED did a real fast and clean job. They both blink like summa-guns. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Flash:









Medium Light:









Low Light:


----------



## clausheupel

*Wow, what a lightshow! *

Hey Dave,

nice pair of blinkies you got there! Is the Fire Chief car an MEV?

It´s kinda funny: The Mercury SW now has a hole in the roof where I put quite some time into filling the same area with putty when I did the mold master years ago... 

Have a good time, buddy! :wave:

Claus


----------



## XracerHO

Both the Chief's car with the flames & SUT look great & Joe, did a great job on the roof flashing LED's. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

There appears to be an incident at the fritter shack!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you like them Dave!! They were challenging projects, especially the Fire Chief. The little Evans Designs board got quite large when trying to fit it under the hood of that Plymouth. The wagon was a little easier. It was good practice for the project I've been tinkering with for JoeZ, where I'm shooting for 2 circuit boards (Evans and mine) under the hood of a hot rod.


----------



## kcl

Good looking Plymouth there Dave

Kevin


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice joint effort fellas. Came out real trick. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

"one adam 12 .... see the woman"

Great cars Dave.


----------



## JordanZ870

"Land HO" could have easily been the place
I WANTED to live. Nice blinkies! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

As most of us have seen, people on HT can be very generous. I have experienced this first hand. I like to counter-fire when a salvo of incoming generosity-missles has been launched at me. To that point, I sent this one out to (Dennis) PartsPig a while back due to his mailing me quite a few outta-da-blue packages of parts and project bodies. This *was* a tan Speedline Jag XKE that was in perfect condition... except that some misguided little bastage back in the day hacked off the roof all the way back to the trunk lid edge. It almost looked like the hacker stopped and must have realized he really messed up a perfectly good Jag example. He probably never had the heart to toss away the otherwise perfect XKE and maybe thought he'd fix it "someday". Well... "Someday" has arrived....


----------



## XracerHO

Great save, fix up & finish on the XKE for Dennis. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Even tho I normally ONLY like American Iron, that's a Really Cool Jag :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

The Jaggy sure is a pretty one, ND!

As a recipient of several of your beautiful 
customs, I can say for certain that PP is beyond
"delighted" with a custom like this. Your attention 
to the detail is always over the top!

Your customs are among my most favorite to run.
They really scoot and coast for days, too! 
Smoooooooth! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

joez870 said:


> Your customs are among my most favorite to run.
> They really scoot and coast for days, too!
> Smoooooooth! :thumbsup:


Cool Jag I must say!!! Nice salvage work...RM 
P.S. I got one of those coasters, makes an extra lap even after I turn the power off...


----------



## Bill Hall

:devil: Driver is on the wrong side...

Beautiful execution and artistry...

...but what I really wanna know is what the windscreen and tonneau cover are whittled from?

:tongue:

Everyone check their raincoats and rubber boots for a 1.5" square hole!


----------



## bobhch

To the Jag, to the Pig, to the ND...Yo, Yo!! 

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooouy...Far Out Jaguar build Nuther.

Bob...your one lucky pig...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome patch job Dave!! Also kudos to Mrs. Nuther for stopping you with the decals at the optimum time yet again!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Well... about 2 months ago...*

I felt like having some Italian... Seems like forever it was one step forward and two back with *everything* around here ( che casino ! ). Now it's February somehow and although 1:1 stuff is still a source of never ending agita, we finally managed to scoop this one little meatball outta da gravy. This is an Alfa Romeo by Claus, for those who don't recognize the structural craftsmanship. His attention to detail, having worked on many of his bodies, makes it easy to pull off a classic Italian Job. :dude: Abondanza ! !


----------



## Gear Head

Great detail. Simply awesome!


----------



## kcl

Very nice Dave. That Alfa looks right at home with
the mountain background. Really like the paint
detail on the lights. Cool looking car.

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall

*Not in Kansas any mo*

See no bow wows! Whats Toto gonna do fer grubben's? 

Yo Guido! Did ya punch the axles tru dem Vincenzos? A very sharp look indeedy! That tri-color paint job is really eye grabbing, especially the fettucine noodle doodled across the roof. 

I know you were grumbling, but definitely worth the wait from our end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Now dat's a spicey Alfa Romeo!!!:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Hey Luigi, great looking Alfa & rims really suit the car! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Fantastico! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great choice of colors & design right there.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Luigi is Sweet, where are Mario and Waluigi?


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some nice art work on a good looking 3D canvas!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## joegri

wow nuther d thats beatiful man. seems you always pull out something new and different! very nice i like the color combo chao!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mama Mia, now that's a one speecy spicy meaty balla!!! C'est bella!! Magnifico!!! Two thumbsa upa! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Ciao!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Excellent Job on the Alfa :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Thanks for the good words everyone... :wave:


----------



## clausheupel

*Thumbs up (again...)! *

Dave, you never cease to amaze me with your creativity. 

That Giulietta turned out simply awesome! Keep up the good work!!!

CU,

Claus


----------



## JordanZ870

Double WOOT, Dave!

You have built and detailed a very pretty car!
I think the wheel style is a perfect fit, too! :thumbsup:
I LOVE this!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I keep going back to that red noodle on the top sides!! Al dente,as they say!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

looks great and right at home!


----------



## SplitPoster

*coming off lurk mode*

So I took the bait, hook line and sinker. Not only is that the best Giulia Sprint I have ever seen modeled, I thinks it is the best Alfa, period. Not that the Jag isn't super cool too, but you outdid yourself in creativity and execution ND! 

La maggior parte eccellente! (thanks google translator!)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Dave. Why arw all your pics gone????

That stinks!!!!


----------

